# I have never started a Driveler before Driveler.........#72



## Da Possum (Jun 19, 2013)

Not sure about the adding video part........


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 19, 2013)




----------



## Crickett (Jun 19, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


>


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 19, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


>





Crickett said:


>


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 19, 2013)




----------



## Keebs (Jun 19, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Not sure about the adding video part........


Here's one for ya little buddy!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 19, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


>





Crickett said:


>





hdm03 said:


>





Miguel Cervantes said:


>


 Ooooohhhh, MrsHawnet's gonna git ya'll!!!!!!!


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 19, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Here's one for ya little buddy!





Thank you!


----------



## Hornet22 (Jun 19, 2013)

Pfffftttttttttt


----------



## Crickett (Jun 19, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Here's one for ya little buddy!







Keebs said:


> Ooooohhhh, MrsHawnet's gonna git ya'll!!!!!!!



The Messican is the one makin' the biggest mess!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 19, 2013)

Hornet22 said:


> Pfffftttttttttt


----------



## T.P. (Jun 19, 2013)

Morning folks. Gonna brew me a pot of coffee, eat some breakfast and get the day started.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 19, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


>





Crickett said:


>





hdm03 said:


>





Miguel Cervantes said:


>



REALLY?















wear me out this mornin.


----------



## T.P. (Jun 19, 2013)

Cloudy and a slight breeze here with cooler than normal temps.


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 19, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Morning folks. Gonna brew me a pot of coffee, eat some breakfast and get the day started.



How's the weather?


----------



## T.P. (Jun 19, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Cloudy and a slight breeze here with cooler than normal temps.





hdm03 said:


> How's the weather?



.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 19, 2013)

Morning youngins


----------



## . (Jun 19, 2013)

I'm sleepy.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 19, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Morning folks. Gonna brew me a pot of coffee, eat some breakfast and get the day started.





mrs. hornet22 said:


> REALLY?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I warned them!


KyDawg said:


> Morning youngins


 Hiya Pops!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 19, 2013)

iflyfish said:


> I'm sleepy.


Who are the other six?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 19, 2013)

Ohhhhhhhhh Mandy . . .


----------



## Keebs (Jun 19, 2013)

gonna take more than I thought to get used to this new phone!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 19, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ohhhhhhhhh Mandy . . .


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 19, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ohhhhhhhhh Mandy . . .



Oh Mrs. Hawtnet


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 19, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ohhhhhhhhh Mandy . . .



GIMME BACK MY CUPPY


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 19, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Oh Mrs. Hawtnet



YOU TOO! 


Ya'll are killin me.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 19, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> GIMME BACK MY CUPPY





mrs. hornet22 said:


> YOU TOO!
> 
> 
> Ya'll are killin me.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jun 19, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> REALLY?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Keebs (Jun 19, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Oh Mrs. Hawtnet





mrs. hornet22 said:


> GIMME BACK MY CUPPY





mrs. hornet22 said:


> YOU TOO!
> 
> 
> Ya'll are killin me.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 19, 2013)

Keebs said:


>



2 KeebMudFest = 2 cups MIA.
I'm running out of Drankin cups.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 19, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> 2 KeebMudFest = 2 cups MIA.
> I'm running out of Drankin cups.


 I'll get you a special stock of _*RED*_ solo cups to use from now on!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 19, 2013)

Grrrrrrrrrr, it's raining AGAIN .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 19, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrrrr, it's raining AGAIN .


just a little shower, quit your whining.


----------



## T.P. (Jun 19, 2013)

Hello, stranger.


----------



## rydert (Jun 19, 2013)

hey.......what I miss?..................


----------



## T.P. (Jun 19, 2013)

Tell me more about your avatar pic, I find it intriguing.


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 19, 2013)

rydert said:


> hey.......what I miss?..................



Hey there little fella!  I knew if I started a driveler thread you'd come back!


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 19, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Tell me more about your avatar pic, I find it intriguing.


----------



## rydert (Jun 19, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Tell me more about your avatar pic, I find it intriguing.


you like it?........


hdm03 said:


> Hey there little fella!  I knew if I started a driveler thread you'd come back!





was you lonely?


----------



## T.P. (Jun 19, 2013)

rydert said:


> you like it?........



I do, for some reason.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 19, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrrrr, it's raining AGAIN .


 quit hoggin it, my garden is thirsty!


rydert said:


> hey.......what I miss?..................


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 19, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> 2 KeebMudFest = 2 cups MIA.
> I'm running out of Drankin cups.


The Beva sent me that pic and said he was fixin to send it back to ya with additional pics of its adventures


rydert said:


> hey.......what I miss?..................



DIRT!!!!!! Where ya been buddy. 
your avatar , uhmmm, well , what can i say, Holy cow. 



The ole lady made home made pizza with this extra thin pizza crust that has chopped up red peppers in it.. its off the chain


----------



## rydert (Jun 19, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> DIRT!!!!!! Where ya been buddy.
> your avatar , uhmmm, well , what can i say, Holy cow.
> 
> 
> ...



Figured y'all got tired of seeing my dog.......

I love homemade pizza..............


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 19, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I'll get you a special stock of _*RED*_ solo cups to use from now on!


I really don't like them kinda cups. I'm just spoilt wiff my Tervis.



rydert said:


> hey.......what I miss?..................



DERT!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 19, 2013)

Crickett said:


> The Messican is the one makin' the biggest mess!



Thats a disturbing video, i hate snakes


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 19, 2013)

Dertwhole in da house !!


----------



## rydert (Jun 19, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dertwhole in da house !!



heck......I missed y'all


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 19, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dertwhole in da house !!



So is ol Quackster.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 19, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> So is ol Quackster.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 19, 2013)

rydert said:


> heck......I missed y'all



I know. I'm missable.


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 19, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dertwhole in da house !!


----------



## rydert (Jun 19, 2013)

hey....look at me......
neva mind...................


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 19, 2013)

Oh my goodness.......Ry-Durty comes back and look what happens; wasn't even tryin'...........


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 19, 2013)

No No:


----------



## rydert (Jun 19, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Oh my goodness.......Ry-Durty comes back and look what happens; wasn't even tryin'...........



      I was trying..........................


----------



## Crickett (Jun 19, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Thats a disturbing video, i hate snakes



The snake don't bother me but I really don't like burger king!No No:


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 19, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Oh my goodness.......Ry-Durty comes back and look what happens; wasn't even tryin'...........


Really? 


Hooked On Quack said:


> No No:





rydert said:


> I was trying..........................


----------



## slip (Jun 19, 2013)

Crickett said:


> The snake don't bother me but I really don't like burger king!No No:



Their burgers taste like cardboard ..


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 19, 2013)

Ya'll crack me up


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 19, 2013)

Crickett said:


> The snake don't bother me but I really don't like burger king!No No:



They both bother me. Snakes and Burger King.

I hate it that the closest fast food to work is Burger King.


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 19, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Ya'll crack me up



I don't get it.


----------



## stringmusic (Jun 19, 2013)

Who started this thread?


----------



## stringmusic (Jun 19, 2013)

I like indian caves too, rydert.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 19, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> I don't get it.



me neither


----------



## rydert (Jun 19, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> I like indian caves too, rydert.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 19, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> I like indian caves too, rydert.





rydert said:


>


 well, ain't that what it is?????


----------



## T.P. (Jun 19, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> I like indian caves too, rydert.



I thought it was a nest of some sort.


----------



## stringmusic (Jun 19, 2013)

T.P. said:


> I thought it was a nest of some sort.



Now what kinda sense would "indian nest" make?


Purdy sure that's chief knock-a-homa's cave..... allegedly.


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 19, 2013)

T.P. said:


> I thought it was a nest of some sort.



It makes me feel uncomfortable.......


----------



## stringmusic (Jun 19, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> It makes me feel uncomfortable.......



You skeered of caves lil fella?


----------



## T.P. (Jun 19, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> It makes me feel uncomfortable.......



It does me too...


----------



## Crickett (Jun 19, 2013)

slip said:


> Their burgers taste like cardboard ..



I don't ever get a burger from there.I don't like hamburgers a whole lot anyways. I prefer deer burgers. 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> They both bother me. Snakes and Burger King.
> 
> I hate it that the closest fast food to work is Burger King.



I don't know why but everybody in my family (kids & hubby) like burger king.


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 19, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Who started this thread?



This is da greatest driveler eva; ain't it!


----------



## rydert (Jun 19, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> It makes me feel uncomfortable.......



it's not a dark cave little fella..........


----------



## rydert (Jun 19, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> This is da greatest driveler eva; ain't it!



it's my next to favorest one................


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 19, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> This is da greatest driveler eva; ain't it!



No , there was one that was better.....


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 19, 2013)

rydert said:


> hey.......what I miss?..................



I figured you just forgot about us.


----------



## rydert (Jun 19, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I figured you just forgot about us.



naw......how could I ferget about those chicken races and maple leaf speedos...............


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 19, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> This is da greatest driveler eva; ain't it!





It's gotta be, it brought me a rydirt back !!! 




So much for Miggie's "it's just a lil shower" been flooding here for 2 hrs.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 19, 2013)

rydert said:


> naw......how could I ferget about those chicken races and maple leaf speedos...............



You know good and weel that there aint no such thing as, aw just forget about it.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 19, 2013)

Quittin Time.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 19, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Quittin Time.


 dang it, I forgot to tell you 'bout a present someone brought me!!!!!!!


----------



## Crickett (Jun 19, 2013)

1 person come looked at the house today. Got another one comin by at 6:30 this evenin & another one at 7.  The one comin at 7 has already been here once & they want a 2nd walk thru. They seem pretty interested!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 19, 2013)

Time fer a dranky drank !!


----------



## Crickett (Jun 19, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Time fer a dranky drank !!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 19, 2013)

Crickett said:


> 1 person come looked at the house today. Got another one comin by at 6:30 this evenin & another one at 7.  The one comin at 7 has already been here once & they want a 2nd walk thru. They seem pretty interested!


----------



## Crickett (Jun 19, 2013)

Keebs said:


>



Thank you! 

I'm excited cause we have found two houses that we are interested in & I don't want them to get gone before we get a chance to get one of them!


----------



## Hornet22 (Jun 19, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I'm excited cause we have found two houses that we are interested in & I don't want them to get gone before we get a chance to get one of them!



Ya'll headed over to dis neck of the woods?


----------



## Keebs (Jun 19, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I'm excited cause we have found two houses that we are interested in & I don't want them to get gone before we get a chance to get one of them!





Hornet22 said:


> Ya'll headed over to dis neck of the woods?


 and ya'll headed south?????


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 19, 2013)

Thunderin and lightning here, looks like its fixin to rain. Time for a good nap.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 19, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Thunderin and lightning here, looks like its fixin to rain. Time for a good nap.


just had a shower here, cleared the pool for a bit but it's back open............ hearing thunder from your way now.......  thought it was just you snoring.........


----------



## rydert (Jun 19, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Thunderin and lightning here, looks like its fixin to rain. Time for a good nap.



raining here..............I was gonna cut grass....oh well

guess i'll instead


----------



## rydert (Jun 19, 2013)

rydert said:


> raining here..............I was gonna cut grass....oh well
> 
> guess i'll instead



or


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 19, 2013)

No rain here; mostly cloudy with a light breeze


----------



## Crickett (Jun 19, 2013)

Hornet22 said:


> Ya'll headed over to dis neck of the woods?



Mebbe!


----------



## Crickett (Jun 19, 2013)

Keebs said:


> and ya'll headed south?????



Oh you remember the one I showed you? Well, it was a dump!  They made it look good in the pics didn't they?! We were so disappointed too!


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 19, 2013)

Mostly breezy here with a slight cloud.


----------



## T.P. (Jun 19, 2013)

Breezy with moderate cloud cover and cooler than average temps.


----------



## rydert (Jun 19, 2013)

Thunder and lightning, rain.....must be getting that "little" shower that quack got a while ago


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jun 19, 2013)

Currently overcast with light 7mph wind.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jun 19, 2013)

It's good to be kang..who is providing the Crown????


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 19, 2013)

cool


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 19, 2013)




----------



## rydert (Jun 19, 2013)

more lightning............


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 19, 2013)

Crickett said:


> 1 person come looked at the house today. Got another one comin by at 6:30 this evenin & another one at 7.  The one comin at 7 has already been here once & they want a 2nd walk thru. They seem pretty interested!





Oh YEAAAAHHH !!!  I used to sell real estate, 2nd lookers are usually buyers !!


----------



## rydert (Jun 19, 2013)

dang.........and I was trying harder that time


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 19, 2013)

rydert said:


> dang.........and I was trying harder that time



You just a little out of practice little feller; you'll get mo betta


----------



## Crickett (Jun 19, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Oh YEAAAAHHH !!!  I used to sell real estate, 2nd lookers are usually buyers !!



Dats what I'm hopin! Only thing is they want my fridge & my stove. Stove is negotiable the fridge is NOTNo No:


----------



## rydert (Jun 19, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Dats what I'm hopin! Only thing is they want my fridge & my stove. Stove is negotiable the fridge is NOTNo No:



Good luck with  da sale Crickett......glad I don't have no neighbors......they probably wouldn't like my skeet range


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 19, 2013)

cold fridge can be replaced. . . a hot buyer not so much so.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 19, 2013)

Dont want any rain today, my hay is dying out.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 19, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Dats what I'm hopin! Only thing is they want my fridge & my stove. Stove is negotiable the fridge is NOTNo No:




Don't let a 1k fridge hinder yo sale !!!  





rydert said:


> Good luck with  da sale Crickett......glad I don't have no neighbors......they probably wouldn't like my skeet range




Doooooooood, I wanna tune up with you before bird season ???





gobbleinwoods said:


> cold fridge can be replaced. . . a hot buyer not so much so.




Yup !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 19, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Dont want any rain today, my hay is dying out.





Some of the wheat here is reseeding itself and is basically worthless.


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 19, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Doooooooood, I wanna tune up with you before bird season ???



You wanna do what??????


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 19, 2013)

Still not raining here and I see a little bit of blue in the sky.  

That is all for now.

Thanks


----------



## Crickett (Jun 19, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> cold fridge can be replaced. . . a hot buyer not so much so.



No No: 

Not when you ain't got the money to buy a new one! 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Don't let a 1k fridge hinder yo sale !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fridge is less than a year old & it was a wee bit more than 1k! 

IF they give us our asking price then maybe I'll consider it!


----------



## rydert (Jun 19, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Doooooooood, I wanna tune up with you before bird season ???



sho can.....I don't think that you are that far from me.....brang yo shells,......you can shoot for free


hdm03 said:


> You wanna do what??????







jealous little fella?


----------



## rydert (Jun 19, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Dont want any rain today, my hay is dying out.



dying out?.....or drying out?.......i'm confussed


----------



## T.P. (Jun 19, 2013)

Late Breaking Weather ALERT. The wind has switched from a SW 3mph wind to a 4mph West wind. Use extreme caution.


----------



## Crickett (Jun 19, 2013)

Could y'all let it go? 
http://m.samsung.com/us/appliances/refrigerators/RF263TEAESR/AA


----------



## rydert (Jun 19, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Could y'all let it go?
> http://m.samsung.com/us/appliances/refrigerators/RF263TEAESR/AA



You could get a Yeti............


----------



## stringmusic (Jun 19, 2013)

rydert said:


> You could get a Yeti............


----------



## Crickett (Jun 19, 2013)

rydert said:


> You could get a Yeti............


----------



## Keebs (Jun 19, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Could y'all let it go?
> http://m.samsung.com/us/appliances/refrigerators/RF263TEAESR/AA


 No No:

Ok, Mud, let's go, I got the ski's today!!!!!!!


----------



## Crickett (Jun 19, 2013)

Keebs said:


> No No:
> 
> Ok, Mud, let's go, I got the ski's today!!!!!!!



Bye y'all!


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 19, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Could y'all let it go?
> http://m.samsung.com/us/appliances/refrigerators/RF263TEAESR/AA



In a heartbeat to get rid of da house!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 19, 2013)

Keebs said:


> No No:
> 
> Ok, Mud, let's go, I got the ski's today!!!!!!!



I'm ready , later ya'll


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 19, 2013)

rydert said:


> sho can.....I don't think that you are that far from me.....brang yo shells,......you can shoot for free
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Will do and I'll buy the targets and brang beer.




Crickett said:


> Could y'all let it go?
> http://m.samsung.com/us/appliances/refrigerators/RF263TEAESR/AA






Seriously, there's NO way that a Fridge can  stall your sell ???


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 19, 2013)

Whats up in here....

Lets all join hands and say a prayer that it will be october by morning!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 19, 2013)

Erybody done gone .


----------



## rydert (Jun 19, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Erybody done gone .



Looks like it.....


----------



## Crickett (Jun 19, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Will do and I'll buy the targets and brang beer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Seriously! I've waited for a fridge like that for almost 10 years! Ain't no way Id just let it ago UNLESS they are willing to pay for it! I can't afford another one like it otherwise!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 19, 2013)

rydert said:


> Looks like it.....





dertwhole . . .




Crickett said:


> Seriously! I've waited for a fridge like that for almost 10 years! Ain't no way Id just let it ago UNLESS they are willing to pay for it! I can't afford another one like it otherwise!





Get yo askin price and buy anudder fridge for your new home/


----------



## rydert (Jun 19, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Seriously! I've waited for a fridge like that for almost 10 years! Ain't no way Id just let it ago UNLESS they are willing to pay for it! I can't afford another one like it otherwise!



All kidding aside...it is a nice fridge ...I bet that thang will hold some cold beer.....


----------



## rydert (Jun 19, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> dertwhole . . .
> /


Quackwhole.........


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 19, 2013)

Gotta go .


----------



## rydert (Jun 19, 2013)

Later....


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Jun 19, 2013)

Put gas in the boat and the sky turned black.
The rain has come down every time i walk outside.

The wife needs to make a nanner puddin to ease my depression caused by not being able to fish during a storm!


----------



## . (Jun 19, 2013)

I'm still sleepy.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 19, 2013)

Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> Put gas in the boat and the sky turned black.
> The rain has come down every time i walk outside.
> 
> The wife needs to make a nanner puddin to ease my depression caused by not being able to fish during a storm!



Dont put anymore gas in your boat.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 19, 2013)

Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> Put gas in the boat and the sky turned black.
> The rain has come down every time i walk outside.
> 
> The wife needs to make a nanner puddin to ease my depression caused by not being able to fish during a storm!



I need saltwater time bad!!!!!
I've been getting slammed at work and can't wait to go fish next week. I don't care if i fish off a pier, bridge, or bank. I'm gonna throw out a crab trap and then  drown some fiddlers and skrimps.


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Jun 19, 2013)

You should be able to fish in the mornings before the PM thunder boomers.
Usually after dark the storms go away unless a front is moving thru.
You should be able to stick a doormat at night.

My bud landed a 24" trout  a few days ago, i was at work of course!!!
Gulps, DOAs, topwaters at dawn and dusk and a shallow suspending twitchbait all work as well as live shrimp and mud minnows.
Tarpon have started to show up too.


----------



## Crickett (Jun 19, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> dertwhole . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Dats what I said! Men...they never listen! 



rydert said:


> All kidding aside...it is a nice fridge ...I bet that thang will hold some cold beer.....


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 19, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Ooooohhhh, MrsHawnet's gonna git ya'll!!!!!!!





mrs. hornet22 said:


> REALLY?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=7875156&postcount=82


----------



## Crickett (Jun 19, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=7875156&postcount=82


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 19, 2013)

Crickett said:


>


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 19, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> I need saltwater time bad!!!!!
> I've been getting slammed at work and can't wait to go fish next week. I don't care if i fish off a pier, bridge, or bank. I'm gonna throw out a crab trap and then  drown some fiddlers and skrimps.



Before or during the hurricane?


----------



## Keebs (Jun 19, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Before or during the hurricane?


yes!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 19, 2013)

Keebs said:


> well, ain't that what it is?????





T.P. said:


> I thought it was a nest of some sort.



Naw....Ry Dert slipped and fell in it. Some reason he came back as an Indian Chief


----------



## Keebs (Jun 19, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Naw....Ry Dert slipped and fell in it. Some reason he came back as an Indian Chief


yeah, Indian Chief goes down da hole.......................


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 19, 2013)

Keebs said:


> yeah, Indian Chief goes down da hole.......................


I obviously came in the conversation at an awkward time. I'll check back in a few.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 19, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Naw....Ry Dert slipped and fell in it. Some reason he came back as an Indian Chief



its a pothole, see the injun holdin the pipe


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 19, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> I need saltwater time bad!!!!!
> I've been getting slammed at work and can't wait to go fish next week. I don't care if i fish off a pier, bridge, or bank. I'm gonna throw out a crab trap and then  drown some fiddlers and skrimps.





KyDawg said:


> Before or during the hurricane?


----------



## Hankus (Jun 19, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


>



Bama tossed that one in his wheel house


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 19, 2013)

Evening Mr. Ruttn


----------



## Hankus (Jun 19, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Evening Mr. Ruttn



howdy ol timer


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 19, 2013)

Howdy Hank, I am running low on beer, you couldn't let me hold a six pack could ya.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 19, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Howdy Hank, I am running low on beer, you couldn't let me hold a six pack could ya.



sure, but they empty 



the frige has a few left, help yo self


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 19, 2013)

Night youngins.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 19, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Evening Mr. Ruttn



Good evening Mr. Charlie!!............Hate I missed you on your recent trip to Ga............Just wasn't in the cards to travel that far on a weeknight!!


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 19, 2013)

Gonna be down Georgia way later on this year, we will get together one day, got to get you some Ky Bacon or ham, or sausage.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 19, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Gonna be down Georgia way later on this year, we will get together one day, got to get you some Ky Bacon or ham, or sausage.


If I have enough advance notice we may be able to swap out some local Muscadine Wine!!........Good night Sir!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 20, 2013)

Sure feels nice out there this AM


----------



## Hankus (Jun 20, 2013)

mornin


----------



## Hankus (Jun 20, 2013)

I think they're talking to us


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 20, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Sure feels nice out there this AM



Good Morning Gobblin and Hankus.

You are right, it does feel really good outside this morning.  During my exercise this morning every bird in the neighborhood was singing away just like it might have been a fall morning.

Hope everyone has a good day and will pass it on.


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 20, 2013)

Morning folks; time to werky werky


----------



## T.P. (Jun 20, 2013)

Cloudy at times giving way to occasional sunshine. Below average temps with a North wind at 5mph in Franklin County, Ga.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 20, 2013)

Morning , hot and humid here.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 20, 2013)

My FRIDAY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crickett (Jun 20, 2013)

Keebs said:


> My FRIDAY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Da Possum (Jun 20, 2013)

It looks like it's sunny outside; I do not see any clouds.  It maybe hot; but I am not sure because I am inside; not outside.


----------



## Crickett (Jun 20, 2013)

Keebs said:


>


----------



## . (Jun 20, 2013)

I'm not sleepy today.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 20, 2013)

Keebs said:


> My FRIDAY!!!!!!!!!





Keebs said:


>



Oh, youre good... i just laughed


----------



## rydert (Jun 20, 2013)

Keebs said:


>



I don't get it........................


----------



## Keebs (Jun 20, 2013)

rydert said:


> I don't get it........................


 just for you, dert..............


----------



## rydert (Jun 20, 2013)

Keebs said:


> just for you, dert..............


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 20, 2013)

Mornin

The sun is shining!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 20, 2013)

moanin'....
cloudy here and i'm on call. Perfect.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 20, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin
> 
> The sun is shining!


 not here.............. Oh, Hey......... pm incoming....... 


rhbama3 said:


> moanin'....
> cloudy here and i'm on call. Perfect.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 20, 2013)

Mornin......


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 20, 2013)

Keebs said:


> not here.............. Oh, Hey......... pm incoming.......





It's been cloudy all week. I'm so happy to see the sun.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 20, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin......


 Hiya Chief!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> It's been cloudy all week. I'm so happy to see the sun.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 20, 2013)

Mercy the garden was muddy but I got the first picking of green beans maybe a gallon which is a meal with left overs.  Weeded grass out of the beans and zippers then cleaned a pound or two of mud off the shoes.  Replaced a couple of mater plants that were not growing well.  

Off to town


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 20, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Hiya Chief!



Moanin galfriend!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 20, 2013)

Cannot get motivated today.


----------



## rydert (Jun 20, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Cannot get motivated today.



hey Chief............

I know da feeling....


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 20, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Cannot get motivated today.





rydert said:


> hey Chief............
> 
> I know da feeling....



What's da matta lil fellas?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 20, 2013)

rydert said:


> hey Chief............
> 
> I know da feeling....



Hey Dert....

It is a deep subject, is it not?







hdm03 said:


> What's da matta lil fellas?



Ridin a lawnmower wiff a Kawasaki motor ain't the same as revvin a Harley.


----------



## rydert (Jun 20, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey Dert....
> 
> It is a deep subject, is it not?



... it is....


----------



## Crickett (Jun 20, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> It's been cloudy all week. I'm so happy to see the sun.



Same here & me too!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 20, 2013)

<----------------Don't know what you call it, but hamburger meat, cheese, and diced up trinity sauteed and baked into a croissant pie, sliced into wedges, tater tots on da side.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 20, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> <----------------Don't know what you call it, but hamburger meat, cheese, and diced up trinity sauteed and baked into a _*croissant pie*_, sliced into wedges, tater tots on da side.


what that is?


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 20, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 20, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Thanks



You're welcome.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 20, 2013)

Keebs said:


> what that is?



Should have said croissant roll pie. It is like a croissant roll with all that baked inside of it and then sliced into wedges like little sammiches.


----------



## T.P. (Jun 20, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Thanks



A pleasure as always.


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 20, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Should have said croissant roll pie. It is like a croissant roll with all that baked inside of it and then sliced into wedges like little sammiches.



I bet that was pretty tasty


----------



## stringmusic (Jun 20, 2013)

hey


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 20, 2013)

fried chicken - Bojangles


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 20, 2013)

crap


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 20, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Thanks



No, Thank you.


----------



## stringmusic (Jun 20, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> fried chicken - Bojangles





hdm03 said:


> crap



Shoulda put mo' hot sauce on it....


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 20, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Thanks










Co-workers are looking at me funny


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 20, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> I bet that was pretty tasty



Was......



stringmusic said:


> hey


----------



## rydert (Jun 20, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> fried chicken - Bojangles





hdm03 said:


> crap





stringmusic said:


> Shoulda put mo' hot sauce on it....


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 20, 2013)

rydert said:


>



What you laughing at bi-dirt?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 20, 2013)

Reckon I will go rev up my lawnmower.


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 20, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Reckon I will go rev up my lawnmower.



Show off


----------



## rydert (Jun 20, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> What you laughing at bi-dirt?



bi-dirt  ...........


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 20, 2013)

Appreciate guys, thanks again


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 20, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Show off



Harley just rode by, he put me to shame. 

Forgot to give you weather report: 

Wind chimes are chiming today!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 20, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Should have said croissant roll pie. It is like a croissant roll with all that baked inside of it and then sliced into wedges like little sammiches.


 yum, sounds delish!








 so much for being off tomorrow, boss is acting such a butt that I will be coming in, he told me not to, but the way he's acting it just ain't worth taking off!


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 20, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Harley just rode by, he put me to shame.
> 
> Forgot to give you weather report:
> 
> Wind chimes are chiming today!



Some sun; some clouds; nice north-southerly breeze.


----------



## rydert (Jun 20, 2013)

Keebs said:


> so much for being off tomorrow, boss is acting such a butt that I will be coming in, he told me not to, but the way he's acting it just ain't worth taking off!



so now today is yo Thursday?

sorry Keebs.........bosses can be that way sometimes..........


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 20, 2013)

Taco bell


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 20, 2013)

Keebs said:


> yum, sounds delish!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That sucks


----------



## rydert (Jun 20, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Taco bell







yummy.................


----------



## Keebs (Jun 20, 2013)

rydert said:


> so now today is yo Thursday?
> 
> sorry Keebs.........bosses can be that way sometimes..........


yes, today is my Thursday, dagnabit.......... and normally, he isn't, but when he is, he IS!


mudracing101 said:


> That sucks


 big time!  I am the ONLY one in the office that can only take "certain" days/weeks off, I am the only one that does any of the payroll duties, gawd forbid something happens & I needed to be out on those two days!
ok, rant over..............


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 20, 2013)

Keebs said:


> yes, today is my Thursday, dagnabit.......... and normally, he isn't, but when he is, he IS!
> 
> big time!  I am the ONLY one in the office that can only take "certain" days/weeks off, I am the only one that does any of the payroll duties, gawd forbid something happens & I needed to be out on those two days!
> ok, rant over..............



Sorry,


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 20, 2013)

Keebs said:


> yes, today is my Thursday, dagnabit.......... and normally, he isn't, but when he is, he IS!
> 
> big time!  I am the ONLY one in the office that can only take "certain" days/weeks off, I am the only one that does any of the payroll duties, gawd forbid something happens & I needed to be out on those two days!
> ok, rant over..............



Well just DANG.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 20, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Sorry,





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Well just DANG.


 thank ya'll......
 I'm still bummed out............ not to mention still not getting the raise he "PROMISED" I would get in June....... uuuhhh, Excuse me, no more paychecks in JUNE so uuuuhh............. ohforgetit...........


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 20, 2013)

Afternooners !!


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 20, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Afternooners !!



Where you been?  Target?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 20, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Where you been?  Target?


----------



## Keebs (Jun 20, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Afternooners !!





hdm03 said:


> Where you been?  Target?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 20, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Where you been?  Target?





Target ?? 



Had some blood work done, ate some dinner, ran errands.  Time for a drank !!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 20, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Target ??
> 
> 
> 
> Had some blood work done, ate some dinner, ran errands.  Time for a drank !!


----------



## rydert (Jun 20, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Afternooners !!





hdm03 said:


> Where you been?  Target?





mrs. hornet22 said:


>


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 20, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Where you been?  Target?





mrs. hornet22 said:


>





Keebs said:


>





rydert said:


>






Whaaaaaaaa???  Seriously, I don't get "it??"


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 20, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Whaaaaaaaa???  Seriously, I don't get "it??"



http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=758636


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 20, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Whaaaaaaaa???  Seriously, I don't get "it??"



http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=758636


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 20, 2013)

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=758636


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 20, 2013)

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=758636


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 20, 2013)

How ya'll do that?????


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jun 20, 2013)

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=758636


----------



## T.P. (Jun 20, 2013)

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=20298


----------



## Crickett (Jun 20, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Afternooners !!







hdm03 said:


> Where you been?  Target?






Hooked On Quack said:


> Target ??





Hooked On Quack said:


> Whaaaaaaaa???  Seriously, I don't get "it??"


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 20, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Where you been?  Target?



  

My bad, I thought it was sinclair!


----------



## Hankus (Jun 20, 2013)

need beer


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 20, 2013)

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=758636


OOOOOOOOOOOhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh look i did it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 20, 2013)

Just ain't feelin the mowing, did weed garden though.


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 20, 2013)

Man; the stock market is taking a dump today


----------



## rydert (Jun 20, 2013)

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=758636


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 20, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Just ain't feelin the mowing, did weed garden though.



Do like i did Jeffro, i had about a gallon of racing gas left in a can so i put it in the lawnmower, and whille i was cutting the wind would hit just right and i could smell it in the exhaust so i was like, VROOM... ZOOM..VROOM... grass cutting was like being at the track


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 20, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Do like i did Jeffro, i had about a gallon of racing gas left in a can so i put it in the lawnmower, and whille i was cutting the wind would hit just right and i could smell it in the exhaust so i was like, VROOM... ZOOM..VROOM... grass cutting was like being at the track



Might pull the muffler too.


----------



## Crickett (Jun 20, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=758636
> 
> 
> OOOOOOOOOOOhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh look i did it.



Why did I click on that????


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 20, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Why did I click on that????



I dunno


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 20, 2013)

Hey look


----------



## rydert (Jun 20, 2013)

daggit...........you was trying.........


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 20, 2013)

rydert said:


> daggit...........you was trying.........



It was pretty obvious....


----------



## Crickett (Jun 20, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> I dunno


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 20, 2013)

I was trying, just seeing if i still had it..


----------



## Keebs (Jun 20, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> I was trying, just seeing if i still had it..


 darlin', you ain't lost nuttin..............


----------



## rydert (Jun 20, 2013)

Keebs said:


> darlin', you ain't lost nuttin..............



I think that statement is questionable...........


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 20, 2013)

Keebs said:


> darlin', you ain't lost nuttin..............



Once a kang,always a kang.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 20, 2013)

Keebs said:


> darlin', you ain't lost nuttin..............


I dont think you meant that as a complimentNo No:


rydert said:


> I think that statement is questionable...........






mrs. hornet22 said:


> Once a kang,always a kang.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 20, 2013)

rydert said:


> I think that statement is questionable...........


 inside joke, wiff me & da mudster!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Once a kang,always a kang.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 20, 2013)

I'm parched and i can't find the smilys        bye ya'll     found some of em..


----------



## Keebs (Jun 20, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm parched and i can't find the smilys        bye ya'll     found some of em..


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 20, 2013)

Nice day out there.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 20, 2013)

Keebs said:


>



I'm outside trying to use this tablet thingy


----------



## Keebs (Jun 20, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Nice day out there.


hot here, hope to get some pool time in this evening!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm outside trying to use this tablet thingy


 you can DO it!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 20, 2013)

Oh Laaaaaaaaaawd, I'm spose to cook and I couldn't find my buttocks with both hands . . . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 20, 2013)

Keebs said:


> hot here, hope to get some pool time in this evening!
> 
> you can DO it!!!!



Really......see how long that took


----------



## Keebs (Jun 20, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Oh Laaaaaaaaaawd, I'm spose to cook and I couldn't find my buttocks with both hands . . . .





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Really......see how long that took









ok, I'm outta heah............... guess I'll see ya'll in the moanin......


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 20, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm outside trying to use this tablet thingy





Good chance you'll neva figure it out without Mr. Horney's help  . . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 20, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Oh Laaaaaaaaaawd, I'm spose to cook and I couldn't find my buttocks with both hands . . . .



good luck


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 20, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Oh Laaaaaaaaaawd, I'm spose to cook and I couldn't find my buttocks with both hands . . . .



people might not eat the buttocks anyhow.


----------



## slip (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 20, 2013)

slip said:


>



You got a tablet too.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 20, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Oh Laaaaaaaaaawd, I'm spose to cook and I couldn't find my buttocks with both hands . . . .



Prolly a good thing.....


----------



## slip (Jun 20, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You got a tablet too.



Only when I get a head ache ...


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Jun 20, 2013)

What are we driveling about in here tonight? It's been a long time. Glad to see some familiar people in here still.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 20, 2013)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> What are we driveling about in here tonight? It's been a long time. Glad to see some familiar people in here still.


Howdy neighbor..


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 20, 2013)

We has new babies.  

Mimi (left) and Titan (right). Flash took away their beautiful blue eyes but they're stunning for cat eyes.  

The only two survivors of Sammich's litter. We figured with the other house cats approaching mid teen years, we might as well go ahead and break in two new ones for the long haul. 

Yes, Titan is Fishbait's boy. He's asleep on his chest right now.  Mimi is my little princess. I'm gonna spoil her rotten.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 20, 2013)

Where have you been? We missed you in Tifton.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 20, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> We has new babies.
> 
> Mimi (left) and Titan (right). Flash took away their beautiful blue eyes but they're stunning for cat eyes.
> 
> ...






Po little kitty's are incarcerated.


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 20, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Where have you been? We missed you in Tifton.



Trust me, I kicked myself when I was about halfway home. 

For some stupid reason, I read Keebs's PM and said to myself "Okay, we'll be there. I'll kick around Tifton after I get off of work and Bait can meet me up here". That night, when I translated, by memory, said PM to Bait, my brain changed the day to Thursday.  

As I was leaving Tifton Tuesday, I got a text from Wobbert-Woo!  and when I got free from the semis on the interstate and could safely operate my phone, I called him back. That's when I found out I had scrambled the days and by then it was too late to turn around and go back.  

This is what happens when I'm basically working 12 hour days when you include travel time. We've always been a family that ate between 6 and 7. Since I've been working in Tifton, it's been more like 8:30 and 9. 

I hate like the devil that we missed it. My scatterbrained-ness should start to fade next week as my last day of employment with Quest Diagnostics is TOMORROW!  

I start work on Monday for Southeastern Pathology Associates here in town, 15 minute drive from my house, right up the road, close to home, regular hours.  

We should be back to normal after tomorrow.


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 20, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Po little kitty's are incarcerated.



Not right now they're not.  

Titan is asleep on Fishbait's chest and Mimi is asleep on his arm.  They done suckered him and got him pinned down. Me and BallBall get the bed all to ourselves tonight.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 20, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Trust me, I kicked myself when I was about halfway home.
> 
> For some stupid reason, I read Keebs's PM and said to myself "Okay, we'll be there. I'll kick around Tifton after I get off of work and Bait can meet me up here". That night, when I translated, by memory, said PM to Bait, my brain changed the day to Thursday.
> 
> ...



We were almost there until Thursday waiting on one of our group to show up. Not calling no names.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 20, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Trust me, I kicked myself when I was about halfway home.
> 
> For some stupid reason, I read Keebs's PM and said to myself "Okay, we'll be there. I'll kick around Tifton after I get off of work and Bait can meet me up here". That night, when I translated, by memory, said PM to Bait, my brain changed the day to Thursday.
> 
> ...


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 20, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> We were almost there until Thursday waiting on one of our group to show up. Not calling no names.



Well if you had hung around at least until Wednesday, we could have made it.   





Jeff C. said:


>




Yeah yeah, I know. Nothing is ever normal with us.  

I think with the job change, things will be looking up at least.  Everyone I'll be working with are folks that I worked with and dearly loved at DLI/Solstas for 13 years. From the Pathologist (Dr. Hudson) down to the two IT folks, we all were like a family within a family. Plus, there's something about when a company comes looking for you, instead of you applying with them, that makes you feel much more wanted and appreciated.


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 20, 2013)

Alright, night-night time. Headed to bed so I can drive to Tifton to work for three hours on my last day with Quest.  

Talk to y'all later.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 20, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Well if you had hung around at least until Wednesday, we could have made it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





turtlebug said:


> Alright, night-night time. Headed to bed so I can drive to Tifton to work for three hours on my last day with Quest.
> 
> Talk to y'all later.



Hope things get better for Y'all 

Miss ya round here.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 20, 2013)

Heat in 7 jus as I suspected


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 21, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Alright, night-night time. Headed to bed so I can drive to Tifton to work for three hours on my last day with Quest.
> 
> Talk to y'all later.


Hope your sigline holds true for me next week!!

Good luck to you in your new venture!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 21, 2013)

and for those who need a starter





looks like a nice day weather wise.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 21, 2013)

cloudy here

mornin


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 21, 2013)

Good Morning and Happy Friday to you Gobblin and to all of you other fellow drivelers.

Just remember that today is the first day of SUMMER.  So for the next 3 months, have yourself a ball, enjoy the water, the sun and the sandy beaches as well.  However, try your best NOT to get sand in your britches because it has a tendency to make you talk real funny.  

Catch ya'll later.  Got some work to do.


----------



## rydert (Jun 21, 2013)

Hay........


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 21, 2013)




----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 21, 2013)

mornin.....


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 21, 2013)

Morning folks........short work day fo me


----------



## rydert (Jun 21, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Morning folks........short work day fo me



why?.............


----------



## T.P. (Jun 21, 2013)

Partly sunny with a 4 mph SE wind and cooler than normal temps in Franklin Co Ga.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 21, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Partly sunny with a 4 mph SE wind and cooler than normal temps in Franklin Co Ga.


67, mostly sunny and a 4 mph NE breeze here. Time to go buy tags for all my buggies...


----------



## rydert (Jun 21, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Partly sunny with a 4 mph SE wind and cooler than normal temps in Franklin Co Ga.



you know a fellow that runs Lanier Grading from around there?

mostly sunny here..........


----------



## rydert (Jun 21, 2013)

hey........


----------



## Crickett (Jun 21, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Trust me, I kicked myself when I was about halfway home.
> 
> For some stupid reason, I read Keebs's PM and said to myself "Okay, we'll be there. I'll kick around Tifton after I get off of work and Bait can meet me up here". That night, when I translated, by memory, said PM to Bait, my brain changed the day to Thursday.
> 
> ...


----------



## Crickett (Jun 21, 2013)

rydert said:


> hey........



Too early in the mornin' to be tryin'


----------



## rydert (Jun 21, 2013)

well.....look at me....today is gonna be a great day!!!!!




and I wasn't trying............


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 21, 2013)

sunny here too


----------



## rydert (Jun 21, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Too early in the mornin' to be tryin'



.........

I weren't trying.........


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 21, 2013)

Well look at re-durty; he done it


----------



## Crickett (Jun 21, 2013)

rydert said:


> .........
> 
> I weren't trying.........



 Riiiigggghhhht!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 21, 2013)

Am I late to the party?


----------



## Keebs (Jun 21, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Am I late to the party?


No No: nope, but I am........... yes, I'm here at work, boss said, "hey, what you doing here, I told you it'd be alright to go ahead & take off!"  I'm thinking, yeah, right, not after his tone & hissy fit yesterday!  ok, off to count money...............


----------



## T.P. (Jun 21, 2013)

rydert said:


> you know a fellow that runs Lanier Grading from around there?
> 
> mostly sunny here..........



Don't know him, Rye-Dirt. Did he do you wrong? Billy knows some people..


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 21, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> 67, mostly sunny and a 4 mph NE breeze here. Time to go buy tags for all my buggies...



Well I reckon it's somebody's burfday?


----------



## rydert (Jun 21, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Don't know him, Rye-Dirt. Did he do you wrong? Billy knows some people..



nah,...he's alright,.....just someone I know from up that way


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 21, 2013)

I see Strang down there


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 21, 2013)

Mornin, Its Friday Any body want a kitten??


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 21, 2013)

Mornin

It's my FRIDAY!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 21, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin
> 
> It's my FRIDAY!



 Want a kitty??


----------



## stringmusic (Jun 21, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> I see Strang down there



Hey there lil fella.


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 21, 2013)

My weekend start in 2 hours and 26 minutes


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 21, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Hey there lil fella.



Good morning Strangy


----------



## stringmusic (Jun 21, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> My weekend start in 2 hours and 26 minutes



You gonna ride yo hdm03 this weekend?


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 21, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> You gonna ride yo hdm03 this weekend?



That be the plan!


----------



## rydert (Jun 21, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Hey there lil fella.



did you see what happened at the top of this page?


----------



## stringmusic (Jun 21, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> That be the plan!





Watch out fo ol' dirt, he told me he gonna be on his scooter this weekend and he gonna drank 3 mountian dews fo he goes ridin'......


----------



## stringmusic (Jun 21, 2013)

rydert said:


> did you see what happened at the top of this page?



let me go check....


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 21, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Want a kitty??



I'm not much of a cat person.
Ask TBug. She doesn't have enough. Needs one more.


----------



## Crickett (Jun 21, 2013)

Keebs said:


> No No: nope, but I am........... yes, I'm here at work, boss said, "hey, what you doing here, I told you it'd be alright to go ahead & take off!"  I'm thinking, yeah, right, not after his tone & hissy fit yesterday!  ok, off to count money...............



Mornin Keebs! 



mudracing101 said:


> Mornin, Its Friday Any body want a kitten??



NO!!!


Mornin 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin
> 
> It's my FRIDAY!



Mornin 

I'm off to take the kids bowling for the free summer bowling!  

It's mine & my hubby's 12 year anniversary this weekend(Sunday)! 

We got a contract on the house that's in the works  AND I get to keep my fridge! It's a good day!


----------



## stringmusic (Jun 21, 2013)

rydert said:


> hey........



Whooooottt


----------



## rydert (Jun 21, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> You gonna ride yo hdm03 this weekend?





hdm03 said:


> That be the plan!



do you rev it up before you turn it off?


----------



## stringmusic (Jun 21, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Mornin Keebs!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dang, you got thangs rollin' in yo direction dontcha?!?! 

Happy anniversary!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 21, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Mornin Keebs!
> 
> It's mine & my hubby's 12 year anniversary this weekend(Sunday)!
> 
> We got a contract on the house that's in the works  AND I get to keep my fridge! It's a good day!


Congrats on all accounts!!


----------



## rydert (Jun 21, 2013)

Crickett said:


> We got a contract on the house that's in the works  AND I get to keep my fridge! It's a good day!



oh well....no Yeti for you..........


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 21, 2013)

rydert said:


> do you rev it up before you turn it off?



Of course!  I be a bad hiney biker dude......that's how I roll


----------



## Crickett (Jun 21, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Dang, you got thangs rollin' in yo direction dontcha?!?!
> 
> Happy anniversary!!!!




Thank you! 




Keebs said:


> Congrats on all accounts!!



Thank you too!  



rydert said:


> oh well....no Yeti for you..........


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 21, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm not much of a cat person.
> Ask TBug. She doesn't have enough. Needs one more.


Thats right, and she's in T-town this morning, OH T BUG



Crickett said:


> Mornin Keebs!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


animal hater



 Congrats on the house sellin and Happy Anniversary


Keebs said:


> Congrats on all accounts!!



Hey, you want a kitty cat


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 21, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Mornin Keebs!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats on the house. Happy Anniversary Sunday!


rydert said:


> do you rev it up before you turn it off?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 21, 2013)




----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 21, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Mornin Keebs!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And just where is this house at?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 21, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> View attachment 736351



I said I'm not a cat person. I never said I wasn't a kitten person. That right there is ADORABLE! 

It's a good thing your down there and I'm up here. H22 would not be a happy camper when I came home with this cutie.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 21, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I said I'm not a cat person. I never said I wasn't a kitten person. That right there is ADORABLE!
> 
> It's a good thing your down there and I'm up here. H22 would not be a happy camper when I came home with this cutie.



I'll put her in an UPS box and ship her to ya


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 21, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> I'll put her in an UPS box and ship her to ya



K.

That's gonna be a beautiful cat.


----------



## mattech (Jun 21, 2013)

rydert said:


> hey........



Hey, glad you be back.


----------



## Crickett (Jun 21, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> And just where is this house at?



The house we are selling has a buyer!  Try an keep up messican!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 21, 2013)

Crickett said:


> The house we are selling has a buyer!  Try an keep up messican!



Well, you better find you another one, lessin they's gonna let you live in the coop wif yo cheekuns.


----------



## Crickett (Jun 21, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well, you better find you another one, lessin they's gonna let you live in the coop wif yo cheekuns.





We are gonna go look at 2 houses that are possibilities this weekend. As to where they are located, that's gonna be top secret.  I don't want any stawkers!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 21, 2013)

Crickett said:


> We are gonna go look at 2 houses that are possibilities this weekend. As to where they are located, that's gonna be top secret.  I don't want any stawkers!


----------



## Crickett (Jun 21, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>



 Whaaa??? I was tryin not to single *him* out!


----------



## Crickett (Jun 21, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> View attachment 736351



Awww it is cute but I still don't want a kitten! My lab would have it for a snack!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 21, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Whaaa??? I was tryin not to single *him* out!



 "him"


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 21, 2013)

T bug didnt want her and had erased me in her phone. Said she got a new one.. i bet she didnt lose her robert woo's number


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 21, 2013)

Hey Dirt you tryin


----------



## rydert (Jun 21, 2013)

what.......hey...look at me


----------



## rydert (Jun 21, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey Dirt you tryin



no I weren't.......it was an accident


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 21, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> T bug didnt want her and had erased me in her phone. Said she got a new one.. i bet she didnt lose her robert woo's number


  Put her in a box and ship her on up here.


rydert said:


> I decided not to let no internet bully keep me away



Dert, you gonna play lotto this afternoon


----------



## rydert (Jun 21, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Dert, you gonna play lotto this afternoon



you know it


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 21, 2013)

Help, its an attack cat.


----------



## Crickett (Jun 21, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Put her in a box and ship her on up here.
> 
> 
> Dert, you gonna play lotto this afternoon



And if he wins he's gotta split it wiff all of us!


----------



## rydert (Jun 21, 2013)

Crickett said:


> And if he wins he's gotta split it wiff all of us!



you know it


----------



## Crickett (Jun 21, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> View attachment 736360
> 
> Help, its an attack cat.



I think someone is gettin attached to this kitten!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 21, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> View attachment 736360
> 
> Help, its an attack cat.



 If you don't stop, Imonna get it da Honda and head your way.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 21, 2013)

Crickett said:


> I think someone is gettin attached to this kitten!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 21, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> If you don't stop, Imonna get it da Honda and head your way.



I double dog dare ya


----------



## Crickett (Jun 21, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


>



Its ok! You can admit to it! You are amongst friends here & we all understand!


----------



## Hornet22 (Jun 21, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Want a kitty??



If that thang shows up at da Cafe'356, that invite you worked so hard to get at keebsmudfest to go to the blind wif me an strang an hd an dirt will be took back.No No:


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 21, 2013)

Hornet22 said:


> If that thang shows up at da Cafe'356, that invite you worked so hard to get at keebsmudfest to go to the blind wif me an strang an hd an dirt will be took back.No No:




Sorry Mrs. Hawtnet, Cat already taken


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 21, 2013)

Psssst.... Any body else wanna kitty, Keebs??


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 21, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Sorry Mrs. Hawtnet, Cat already taken



I was gonna call my sister in Hawkinsville and ask her if she'd pick it up for me. 

Kiddin. I wouldn't do that to H22.


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 21, 2013)

I had no idea that Muddy was a cat lover.........not really sure what to think of that


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 21, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey Dirt you tryin


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 21, 2013)




----------



## Crickett (Jun 21, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 21, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


>


Whatcha eatin   What'd ya have for suppa last night


Crickett said:


>



He's a stinker.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 21, 2013)

Hornet22 said:


> If that thang shows up at da Cafe'356, that invite you worked so hard to get at keebsmudfest to go to the blind wif me an strang an hd an dirt will be took back.No No:



Go ahead an disinvite'em...anthen invites me!

Happy fridy kids


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 21, 2013)

Today is my Friday.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 21, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Today is my Friday.



Thank you.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Jun 21, 2013)

Well, the Chattooga has claimed another victim. That makes 41 since they started keepin count !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 21, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Whatcha eatin   What'd ya have for suppa last night
> 
> 
> He's a stinker.






Just finished a sausage, cheese, pepper, shroom omelette!!  



Did manage to cook a coupla ribeyes, cheekun breasties, shrooms, onions, squash and corn on the grill.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 21, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Just finished a sausage, cheese, pepper, shroom omelette!!
> 
> 
> 
> Did manage to cook a coupla ribeyes, cheekun breasties, shrooms, onions, squash and corn on the grill.



Good for you

Now. Where's your manners Go wish Lauren a happy 1st day of Summer.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 21, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Thank you.



You are welcome.


----------



## stringmusic (Jun 21, 2013)

I don't understand.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 21, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Good for you
> 
> Now. Where's your manners Go wish Lauren a happy 1st day of Summer.


----------



## Hornet22 (Jun 21, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Target ??
> 
> 
> 
> Had some blood work done, ate some dinner, ran errands.  Time for a drank !!





Hooked On Quack said:


> Oh Laaaaaaaaaawd, I'm spose to cook and I couldn't find my buttocks with both hands . . . .





Hooked On Quack said:


> Just finished a sausage, cheese, pepper, shroom omelette!!
> 
> 
> 
> Did manage to cook a coupla ribeyes, cheekun breasties, shrooms, onions, squash and corn on the grill.



You done good bubba


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 21, 2013)

Hornet22 said:


> You done good bubba






Had to close one eye to keep the steaks from moving around . . .


----------



## slip (Jun 21, 2013)

Lawwwwwd Koda and Flossie got FAT!
67 and 65 pounds as of yesterday when they got they're shots. I think koda is pushing for 68 because he's laying on the floor with his head in the food bowl just pigging out.


----------



## rydert (Jun 21, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> I don't understand.



what's sa matter little fella?..............


----------



## Nugefan (Jun 21, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> I don't understand.



you not understanding a lot here lately .....


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 21, 2013)

Whachall doin?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 21, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Whachall doin?



waitin on you.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 21, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> waitin on you.





Pshhhhhh.....uh huh!

Well, wait justa tad longer, gotta go skin a coupla cats.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 21, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Pshhhhhh.....uh huh!
> 
> Well, wait justa tad longer, gotta go skin a coupla cats.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 21, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I was gonna call my sister in Hawkinsville and ask her if she'd pick it up for me.
> 
> Kiddin. I wouldn't do that to H22.


Call her and see if she wants a cat.



hdm03 said:


> I had no idea that Muddy was a cat lover.........not really sure what to think of that


I kick cats, and punch baby's



mrs. hornet22 said:


>






Hooked On Quack said:


>


Golden Corral for me today


blood on the ground said:


> Go ahead an disinvite'em...anthen invites me!
> 
> Happy fridy kids






KyDawg said:


> Today is my Friday.


Mine too


Hooked On Quack said:


>





rydert said:


> what's sa matter little fella?..............


He was on the toilet again



Jeff C. said:


> Whachall doin?



Jeffro


----------



## rydert (Jun 21, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Pshhhhhh.....uh huh!
> 
> Well, wait justa tad longer, gotta go skin a coupla cats.



You done been to Mud's house?


----------



## Keebs (Jun 21, 2013)

I'm OUTTA HERE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rydert (Jun 21, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I'm OUTTA HERE!!!!!!!!!



later Keebs..........


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 21, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I'm OUTTA HERE!!!!!!!!!



But.. but... you coming to get the cat.????????


----------



## stringmusic (Jun 21, 2013)

rydert said:


> what's sa matter little fella?..............


this vvvvvvvvv


Nugefan said:


> you not understanding a lot here lately .....


----------



## stringmusic (Jun 21, 2013)

I didn't know you wore glass's rydert.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 21, 2013)

He's dog ugly


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 21, 2013)

Keebs left without asking bout my Kitty


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 21, 2013)

Who's gonna try


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 21, 2013)

NOt me


----------



## stringmusic (Jun 21, 2013)

Anybody know where I can lease about 400-600 acres of prime huntin' land in the Lamar/Monroe county area?

Seems impossible to find.


----------



## Crickett (Jun 21, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> He's dog ugly


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 21, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Pshhhhhh.....uh huh!
> 
> Well, wait justa tad longer, gotta go skin a coupla cats.





mudracing101 said:


> But.. but... you coming to get the cat.????????






Sounds like Chiefcave might be . . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 21, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I'm OUTTA HERE!!!!!!!!!


Happy Weekend


stringmusic said:


> I didn't know you wore glass's rydert.


Me neifer


mudracing101 said:


> He's dog ugly


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 21, 2013)

I'm trying to 





stay cool.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 21, 2013)

Shhh.... nobody move....... i've lost the cat


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 21, 2013)

Cats in da cold water! 

Now I gotta go mow!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 21, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Shhh.... nobody move....... i've lost the cat


----------



## rydert (Jun 21, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Shhh.... nobody move....... i've lost the cat





Jeff C. said:


> Cats in da cold water!
> 
> Now I gotta go mow!





Hooked On Quack said:


>


----------



## rydert (Jun 21, 2013)

rydert said:


> what's sa matter little fella?..............





stringmusic said:


> this vvvvvvvvv



you don't like the letter "v".............odd........


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 21, 2013)

Whew, found her, or should i say she found me.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 21, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Whew, found her, or should i say she found me.






Quitin Time! 
Ya'll have a good un.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 21, 2013)

2 more hrs and im outshere..........til .....tomorrow


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 21, 2013)

I KNOW I shouldn't make fun of folks, but my wife just put me on her phone with a stuttering Yankee that I'm trying to buy some 55 gallon drums from.  Oh Laaaaawd, before our conversation was over, I was stutterin too.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 21, 2013)

I only own one cat, and his name is Rufus.


----------



## stringmusic (Jun 21, 2013)

rydert said:


> you don't like the letter "v".............odd........



The letter "v" makes me


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 21, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I KNOW I shouldn't make fun of folks, but my wife just put me on her phone with a stuttering Yankee that I'm trying to buy some 55 gallon drums from.  Oh Laaaaawd, before our conversation was over, I was stutterin too.


Hehehehe


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 21, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hehehehe





Hugh, it was AWFUL !!!  I must of talked to him for 30 minutes.   Dawn heard the whole conversation, got a major tongue lashing from her . . .  I just couldn't help myself. 


Still couldn't get him to budge on his price.


----------



## Crickett (Jun 21, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I KNOW I shouldn't make fun of folks, but my wife just put me on her phone with a stuttering Yankee that I'm trying to buy some 55 gallon drums from.  Oh Laaaaawd, before our conversation was over, I was stutterin too.



Wawawa what's a a a a  what's a ma ma ma matt ... What's wrong? Yu yu yu you got a a a a prob prob problem with pe pe people that sta sta talk different?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 21, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Wawawa what's a a a a  what's a ma ma ma matt ... What's wrong? Yu yu yu you got a a a a prob prob problem with pe pe people that sta sta talk different?



Now thats not funny CrickettNo No:


----------



## T.P. (Jun 21, 2013)

Got a buddy that we've hunted with for years that stutters as bad as it gets. He told us, "if you know what I'm trying to get out, say it for me."  He'd get hung up and just finally walk away.


----------



## Crickett (Jun 21, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Now thats not funny CrickettNo No:



 I wasn't laughin!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 21, 2013)

I was a center/defensive end in high school, our QB stuttered BAD, I told him to either pat my butt, or I just snapped the ball whenever.  Totally screwed up our OL!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 21, 2013)

Alright ya'll , i'm gonna call it a day. Have a good weekend


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 21, 2013)

Friday finally here and I have to go in tomorrow to work on a project that has been moved up in the schedule.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 21, 2013)

Sterlo58 said:


> Friday finally here and I have to go in tomorrow to work on a project that has been moved up in the schedule.



lemme cry you a riffer, I gotta ask Saturday off

mebbe slip will help me


----------



## rydert (Jun 21, 2013)

Dang.....I'm still workin ....a buddy of mine just called and asked" you mind if I shoot a round of skeet while you at work?"


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 21, 2013)

Bang bang bro, bang bang . . . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 21, 2013)

Thinking my chores are done and time to clean up with no place to be or go.


----------



## rydert (Jun 21, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Bang bang bro, bang bang . . . .



He say he got a surprise fo me.....
Surprise = cold beer!


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 21, 2013)

Cold beer is good.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 21, 2013)

Hankus said:


> lemme cry you a riffer, I gotta ask Saturday off
> 
> mebbe slip will help me



 

I is gunna drank beer tonight anyways.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 21, 2013)

Just put together my first saltwater spinning reel setup in years. Just got to get thru this call weekend and then i'm off to Panama City either Wednesday or thursday. Fishing, flounder gigging, crab trapping, and may even try to net some mullet.
Taking the extra large cooler wif me this trip!


----------



## Crickett (Jun 21, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Got a buddy that we've hunted with for years that stutters as bad as it gets. He told us, "if you know what I'm trying to get out, say it for me."  He'd get hung up and just finally walk away.



I really do stutter sometimes but not too bad. I just have trouble finding my words sometimes. My husband gets really frustrated with me & says "come on, spit it out already" & that makes it worse cause then I lose my train of thought!


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 21, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Just put together my first saltwater spinning reel setup in years. Just got to get thru this call weekend and then i'm off to Panama City either Wednesday or thursday. Fishing, flounder gigging, crab trapping, and may even try to net some mullet.
> Taking the extra large cooler wif me this trip!



You might want to take the extra large umbrella too.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 21, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> You might want to take the extra large umbrella too.



Nope. I'm gonna be fearless!!! 
Besides, i can always get under a bridge!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 21, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Bang bang bro, bang bang . . . .


Pm


Sterlo58 said:


> I is gunna drank beer tonight anyways.


Cheers 


rhbama3 said:


> Just put together my first saltwater spinning reel setup in years. Just got to get thru this call weekend and then i'm off to Panama City either Wednesday or thursday. Fishing, flounder gigging, crab trapping, and may even try to net some mullet.
> Taking the extra large cooler wif me this trip!


What you gonna do wiff dat mullet


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 21, 2013)

Any yall headed to the Gulf next week be carful, I got a feeling gonna be some rough weather down there bout mid-week.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 21, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Pm
> 
> Cheers
> 
> What you gonna do wiff dat mullet



Gonna use them to bait the crab trap. What else can you do wit a trash/baitfish?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 21, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Any yall headed to the Gulf next week be carful, I got a feeling gonna be some rough weather down there bout mid-week.



I plan to sacrifice a chicken about wednesday for good luck!


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 21, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> I plan to sacrifice a chicken about wednesday for good luck!



I hope you have beautiful weather Robert. We were in Florida 9 days and it rained every single day.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 21, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Gonna use them to bait the crab trap. What else can you do wit a trash/baitfish?



That's what we do. Juss wondering.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 21, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> That's what we do. Juss wondering.





Bugsy might feel different about them algae eaters.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 21, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Gonna use them to bait the crab trap. What else can you do wit a trash/baitfish?



You fry mullet and eat them. Course if they had roe in them that would be a bonus. THink it is to eraly for roe though.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 21, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> You fry mullet and eat them. Course if they had roe in them that would be a bonus. THink it is to eraly for roe though.



My bro gots a condo on da coast. He's been known to make some awesome smoked mullet dip. I myself use it for bait.


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 21, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Gonna use them to bait the crab trap. What else can you do wit a trash/baitfish?



Blaspheme


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 21, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> My bro gots a condo on da coast. He's been known to make some awesome smoked mullet dip. I myself use it for bait.



The dip? How did you keep it on the hook?


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 21, 2013)

I have a mullet. My stylist protested but I insisted.


----------



## rydert (Jun 21, 2013)

I'm done fo the week ...!!!


----------



## rydert (Jun 21, 2013)

Everybody have a goot weekend !


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 21, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> You fry mullet and eat them. Course if they had roe in them that would be a bonus. THink it is to eraly for roe though.


I've tried the mullet before. tasted like a fried sardine. The cheap ones. It were nasty.


turtlebug said:


> Blaspheme


There she is!!!! 



rydert said:


> Everybody have a goot weekend !


You too.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 21, 2013)

The way mullet taste have a lot to do with the way they are cleaned.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 21, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> The way mullet taste have a lot to do with the way they are cleaned.



I had them on ice and  filleted them like a crappie. No bones, no skin and scales. The meat reminded me of a shad. Bloody and smelly.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 21, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> I had them on ice and  filleted them like a crappie. No bones, no skin and scales. The meat reminded me of a shad. Bloody and smelly.



Gotta cut that red meat out and use it for bait.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 21, 2013)

Dang, Wayyyy too long on a lawn mower. Y'all makin me want some fried fish though. Never ate them much, but have had some good mullet.

Evenin.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 21, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Gotta cut that red meat out and use it for bait.


I'd rather use the whole thing for bait! 


Jeff C. said:


> Dang, Wayyyy too long on a lawn mower. Y'all makin me want some fried fish though. Never ate them much, but have had some good mullet.
> 
> Evenin.



Evening, Jeffro!
I know the crawfish season is about over, but hope to find some in Panama City next weekend. If not, blue crabs will have to do.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 21, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> I'd rather use the whole thing for bait!
> 
> 
> Evening, Jeffro!
> I know the crawfish season is about over, but hope to find some in Panama City next weekend. If not, blue crabs will have to do.



Evenin, Rob!

You should still be able to get them, they are usually just bigger and the shell is hard.

I have got to get to some salt water before too long. I need to replenish my seafood stash something bad.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 21, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Evenin, Rob!
> 
> You should still be able to get them, they are usually just bigger and the shell is hard.
> 
> I have got to get to some salt water before too long. I need to replenish my seafood stash something bad.



Thats my plan. Shrimp, scallops, crabs, crawfish, and as many different fish as i can catch. I need some fried skrimp and seafood chowder bad!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 21, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Thats my plan. Shrimp, scallops, crabs, crawfish, and as many different fish as i can catch. I need some fried skrimp and seafood chowder bad!



I may have on 2lb ziploc of skrimp left, not sure. However, I do have some speckled trout and redfish filets.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 21, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Thats my plan. Shrimp, scallops, crabs, crawfish, and as many different fish as i can catch. I need some fried skrimp and seafood chowder bad!



Speakin of chowder, have you made any with lump, blue crab, yet?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 21, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Speakin of chowder, have you made any with lump, blue crab, yet?



I usually load the shrimp,  fish, and sausage for the meats, but also put in a half dozen or so split blue crab bodies and claws for extra flavor. Lump blue crab meat is so expensive, and it will disentegrate anyway.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 21, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> I usually load the shrimp,  fish, and sausage for the meats, but also put in a half dozen or so split blue crab bodies and claws for extra flavor. Lump blue crab meat is so expensive, and it will disentegrate anyway.



Yeah, you have to add the cooked lump at the very end. 

Friend of mine down in Bay St Louis (she's Coon... fro NOLA) makes the best I've ever had. They use the picked out lump leftover from a crab boil. She also cuts the corn off the cob that was boiled in the seasoning and adds it also. I"d give about $10.00 a bowl for that stuff.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 21, 2013)

Guess I'll call it a night, been a long day in the sun.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 22, 2013)

'Tis early for a Saturday but the coffee is on


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 22, 2013)

Good Morning and Happy Saturday to you Gobblin.  Got my exercise done and I am ready for a cup of coffee now while I catch up on the local news etc.

Gonna ride up to the country and check on things later this morning.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 22, 2013)

work


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 22, 2013)

hankus said:


> work




x2 .


----------



## T.P. (Jun 22, 2013)

-2.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 22, 2013)

+0.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 22, 2013)

WoooooHoooo, the family just left fer florida an will be gone all week....okay now what do I do?


----------



## T.P. (Jun 22, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> WoooooHoooo, the family just left fer florida an will be gone all week....okay now what do I do?



Whatever you want to!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 22, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> WoooooHoooo, the family just left fer florida an will be gone all week....okay now what do I do?



Get some ear plugs.....the silence will be deafening.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 22, 2013)

Hey i just found my mothernlaw a pinata to hit on her birthday! Its down in the woods and looks just like a hornets nest!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 22, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Hey i just found my mothernlaw a pinata to hit on her birthday! Its down in the woods and looks just like a hornets nest!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 22, 2013)

I've got a 1st cousin's reunion to go to in just a little while. It's @ someone's lake house. Would it be RONG to brang da boat?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 22, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I've got a 1st cousin's reunion to go to in just a little while. It's @ someone's lake house. Would it be RONG to brang da boat?






Naw bro, brang it !!


----------



## T.P. (Jun 22, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I've got a 1st cousin's reunion to go to in just a little while. It's @ someone's lake house. Would it be RONG to brang da boat?



Is the reunion in Alabama?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 22, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Naw bro, brang it !!



Think I will, eat a big ol meal, then launch it for some afternoon fishin


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 22, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Is the reunion in Alabama?



Right next door.


----------



## T.P. (Jun 22, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Right next door.



I'd brang it then, never know when the cousins might wanna go on a boat ride.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 22, 2013)

T.P. said:


> I'd brang it then, never know when the cousins might wanna go on a boat ride.



I was just thinkin about goin fishin, they can stay on the bank. Just a jon boat anyway. LOL


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 22, 2013)

Reckon I'd better go get ready......y'all have a great day!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 22, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Reckon I'd better go get ready......y'all have a great day!



Have fun jjiff


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 22, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> WoooooHoooo, the family just left fer florida an will be gone all week....okay now what do I do?



Wife leaves tomorrow for St. Simmons for the week.  She will be packing all day.  



blood on the ground said:


> Hey i just found my mothernlaw a pinata to hit on her birthday! Its down in the woods and looks just like a hornets nest!



When is the opening of the pinata and Pictures or it didn't happen.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 22, 2013)

More or less


----------



## T.P. (Jun 22, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> More or less



A lot less, nowadays.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jun 22, 2013)

and more of less on other days


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jun 22, 2013)

hey, is it PF Saturday yet?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 22, 2013)

Come ON 7pm !!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 22, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Hey i just found my mothernlaw a pinata to hit on her birthday! Its down in the woods and looks just like a hornets nest!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 22, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Wife leaves tomorrow for St. Simmons for the week.  She will be packing all day.
> 
> 
> 
> When is the opening of the pinata and Pictures or it didn't happen.



Half a day alone and already running out of thangs to do!
pinata aint been opened yet ....but I can gaironteee it ait full of candy!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 22, 2013)

'Bout got this one whupped .


----------



## Hankus (Jun 22, 2013)

I went fishin and now I'm sittin in the truck watchin it rain. Tell bama I feel his pain.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 22, 2013)




----------



## T.P. (Jun 22, 2013)

Hankus said:


> I went fishin and now I'm sittin in the truck watchin it rain. Tell bama I feel his pain.



That's better than sittin' in the boat watching it rain!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 22, 2013)

No comment


----------



## Crickett (Jun 22, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>







mrs. hornet22 said:


> No comment


----------



## Hankus (Jun 22, 2013)

well, jus gettin home. Sat in the truck fore bout an hour, then fished in the rain. Caught a few. Rain quit when I was loading up the boat


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 22, 2013)

Hankus said:


> well, jus gettin home. Sat in the truck fore bout an hour, then fished in the rain. Caught a few. Rain quit when I was loading up the boat



Fish dont like gettin wet in the rain


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 23, 2013)

Sunday Morning

The weekend pot


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 23, 2013)

Good Morning and Happy Sunday to you Gobblin.  Got up early and did my exercise and now I am tired, hot and sweaty.  I did get to see the "Super Moon" this morning while walking and it was huge and very bright in appearance.

Last night around 10 PM, we had severe storms that hovered overhead for about an hour.  Severe lightning and heavy rains, and low and behold, this "Super Moon" was shining through as it stormed for another 30 minutes with continued lightning and rain.  I had never seen anything like it with the moon shining as such and it storming away as well at the same time.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 23, 2013)

Mernin fellers.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 23, 2013)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning and Happy Sunday . . .



Couldn't you see it this AM?



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin fellers.



messican with you


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 23, 2013)

Yeppers . . .


----------



## kracker (Jun 23, 2013)

morning y'all.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 23, 2013)

Mornin.....


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 23, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Couldn't you see it this AM?




I saw it early this morning at about 5:00 AM until about 5:30 AM when it went behind a few clouds and then below the horizon.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 23, 2013)




----------



## Hankus (Jun 23, 2013)




----------



## KyDawg (Jun 23, 2013)

Morning youngins


----------



## Hornet22 (Jun 23, 2013)

Tavlet typinf


----------



## Crickett (Jun 23, 2013)

Hornet22 said:


> Tavlet typinf


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 23, 2013)

Hornet22 said:


> Tavlet typinf





Can't say that you've improved any . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 23, 2013)




----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 23, 2013)

Gumbo ....do i needs to say anythang else?!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 23, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Gumbo ....do i needs to say anythang else?!


Yep. Address and time it'll be ready.


----------



## slip (Jun 23, 2013)

Guess ill be looking for a new job .. now.

My direct boss got fired for something she was pretty much set up for, so now I have nobody to have my back and nobody with a head on their shoulder to work things out.

Put it this way, the kinds of people im stuck with now is the same kind who cant find a way to give me more than one whole weekend off since the end of march. Pure freaking idiots only looking out for their own best interest. My boss _now_ moved everyone's schedule around at the last minute so she'd be home in time to watch "true blood" ... some TV show. That's the kind of foolishness ill be stuck with now ... Nope, I can find better somewhere else, probably working indoors and maybe with better pay since it don't get much lower legally.

They also fired my other buddy about a day after, the AP guy ... because he came in sick and had to go home early. He's told me for a while that every step he takes his boss is threatening him for It ... he had worked there maybe a month and caught somebody they had been looking for since before Christmas, then 3 days later he's gone.


----------



## Crickett (Jun 23, 2013)

slip said:


> Guess ill be looking for a new job .. now.
> 
> My direct boss got fired for something she was pretty much set up for, so now I have nobody to have my back and nobody with a head on their shoulder to work things out.
> 
> ...



Dang slip! Hope things work out for you!


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 23, 2013)

Slip maybe it is tme to get out of there and find something, that involves working with people you can trust. Would be best if you could find a new Job before you left the current one. It can not be a good situation where you have to worry about those you work for every day. I understand Jobs are not that easy to find right now, but they are out there and you sound like an intelligent individual. Decide what it is you love and go after it. I am retired now but I had years of experience in hiring and developing young hard working people. Feel free to Pm me and I will lend some of this old man's advice.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 23, 2013)

slip said:


> Guess ill be looking for a new job .. now.
> 
> My direct boss got fired for something she was pretty much set up for, so now I have nobody to have my back and nobody with a head on their shoulder to work things out.
> 
> ...


Dang Slip!!.......Hope things work out for Ya!!........I'm sorta in the same situation!!!........Got an audit coming up this week, and I'm not so sure it is going to go well!!.........Not really looking forward to going into work in the morning, or any day this week for that matter!!


----------



## slip (Jun 23, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Slip maybe it is tme to get out of there and find something, that involves working with people you can trust. Would be best if you could find a new Job before you left the current one. It can not be a good situation where you have to worry about those you work for every day. I understand Jobs are not that easy to find right now, but they are out there and you sound like an intelligent individual. Decide what it is you love and go after it. I am retired now but I had years of experience in hiring and developing young hard working people. Feel free to Pm me and I will lend some of this old man's advice.



Thank you KyDawg.
Its not fun going in to work everyday wondering if at the end of your shift you're going to be fired for nothing at all. I wouldn't be the first person it's happened to there. If they decide you don't roll over enough they find a day you called out and claim No-call No-show and fire you over it, only one person so far has been smart enough to record his call and catch them on it. Other wise how can you prove you really did call them? 

The plan is to find another job now while still employed here and do it the right way with a two weeks notice if I can. Finding another job is going to be the hard part though, I've looked around off and on and had no luck, but I guess now im better motivated and will look harder.

Its hard to work hard for liars.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 24, 2013)

Anyone looking forward to this lovely Moanday?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 24, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Anyone looking forward to this lovely Moanday?



Gobblin, Moanday it is for sure.  My alarm clock went on strike apparently because it did not go off this morning.  I didn't get up until 6:15 AM unfortunately.  Still did my exercise and my foot is hurting like crazy.  Got an infected toe that is red as a strawberry and swollen.   Each step hurt this morning but I didn't want to cut short the exercise that I need so badly even though it feels like a steam bath out there this morning.  It is shower time because I am stinking worse than a 5 day old rotting fish. 

Hope the rest of the day and week goes better.

Ya'll stay out of trouble.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 24, 2013)

Morning people.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 24, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yep. Address and time it'll be ready.



Oops, i did leave that part out....sosorry!

Evening kids ...i just finished my mundy, ten hrs of night shift has my badonkadonk dwaggin!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 24, 2013)

And here we go again...............


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 24, 2013)

Mornin 

Great weekend. Lots of pool time. 

Coffee is good this mornin.


----------



## T.P. (Jun 24, 2013)

Hazey with lots of sun. Back to summer-like temps.

Today is my Saturday.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 24, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning people.



You still got that kitten


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 24, 2013)

Finally found a decent deal on some .223 ammo and 30 rd mags.  Picking up 3 thousand rounds and a dozen mags.




Slip and Mitch, best of luck to ya'll.  I recently had an eye opening experience at work too.


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 24, 2013)

Howdy folks


----------



## Keebs (Jun 24, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin
> 
> Great weekend. Lots of pool time.
> 
> Coffee is good this mornin.


I got some good pool time yesterday after I cut grass!


T.P. said:


> Hazey with lots of sun. Back to summer-like temps.
> 
> Today is my Saturday.


I got nuttin.............. 


Hooked On Quack said:


> Finally found a decent deal on some .223 ammo and 30 rd mags.  Picking up 3 thousand rounds and a dozen mags.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh pm incoming............


hdm03 said:


> Howdy folks


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 24, 2013)

Oh, today is my Saturday !!!


----------



## Crickett (Jun 24, 2013)

Hey y'all...........



Bye y'all...........


Gotta go pack!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 24, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Hey y'all...........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't forget to LABEL, Label, LAbel!!!!!!!!!


----------



## T.P. (Jun 24, 2013)

Get into the steel erection business, Nic. We can't use a 6' stepladder now without someone holding it. 100% tie-off now, something as simple as a 10 second walk from point a to point b now takes 15 minutes. It's not worth working anymore.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 24, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Get into the steel erection business, Nic. We can't use a 6' stepladder now without someone holding it. 100% tie-off now, something as simple as a 10 second walk from point a to point b now takes 15 minutes. It's not worth working anymore.





I agree. It was the same way with us. When it gets to the point that the results are not worth what it takes to get them, it`s time to step back and take a long hard look.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 24, 2013)

Backwashed the pool, ran/fed my lab, wife still asleep.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 24, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Backwashed the pool, ran/fed my lab, wife still asleep.



Go wakey wakey.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 24, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> I agree. It was the same way with us. When it gets to the point that the results are not worth what it takes to get them, it`s time to step back and take a long hard look.


 Mernin............. didja hear me wave at you & the Missus Saturday?


Hooked On Quack said:


> Backwashed the pool, ran/fed my lab, wife still asleep.





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Go wakey wakey.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 24, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Mernin............. didja hear me wave at you & the Missus Saturday?





Reckon we didn`t. We headed out a little before 6 Saturday mornin` headed south. Went to Econfina, then turned right. Didn`t stop till we got to Port St Joe, then turned back north.    Got home about 6 that afternoon.


----------



## T.P. (Jun 24, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I got nuttin........


Ain't the first time I've left someone speechless.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 24, 2013)

garden, weed eating, and few other chores and it sure is sticky out there.   Showered but still leaking water.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 24, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Go wakey wakey.









Nicodemus said:


> Reckon we didn`t. We headed out a little before 6 Saturday mornin` headed south. Went to Econfina, then turned right. Didn`t stop till we got to Port St Joe, then turned back north.    Got home about 6 that afternoon.





Fish ???


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 24, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Fish ???





Not this time. I marked every boat ramp I could find between those two points. This was a scouting trip. I used to fish Econfina, Spring Creek, Aucilla, and a time or two, St Marks, but the last time I went was 1981. I might get out there, capsize and drown, but I`m fixin` to start back flats fishin`. I used to love it so much I went out in my 14 foot long fiberglass johnboat with a 20 horse motor. A boat with no flotation at all in it. Driven by a crazy fool who cared not the least little bit. At least now I have a halfway decent boat, and who knows, next year for my very own retirement gift, I might just get me a real flats and bay boat...


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 24, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You still got that kitten


Its at moms, looks like she inherited an outdoor cat unless someone wants it.



Nicodemus said:


> Not this time. I marked every boat ramp I could find between those two points. This was a scouting trip. I used to fish Econfina, Spring Creek, Aucilla, and a time or two, St Marks, but the last time I went was 1981. I might get out there, capsize and drown, but I`m fixin` to start back flats fishin`. I used to love it so much I went out in my 14 foot long fiberglass johnboat with a 20 horse motor. A boat with no flotation at all in it. Driven by a crazy fool who cared not the least little bit. At least now I have a halfway decent boat, and who knows, next year for my very own retirement gift, I might just get me a real flats and bay boat...



If you could do it in a 14, you ought to have no problems now.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 24, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Reckon we didn`t. We headed out a little before 6 Saturday mornin` headed south. Went to Econfina, then turned right. Didn`t stop till we got to Port St Joe, then turned back north.    Got home about 6 that afternoon.


 I KNEW I shoulda slipped by there & checked out your garden!


T.P. said:


> Ain't the first time I've left someone speechless.





gobbleinwoods said:


> garden, weed eating, and few other chores and it sure is sticky out there.   Showered but still leaking water.


 I got to looking at my "bell peppers"........... They ain't Bell's, they're "sweet peppers"! I gotta go find some bells so I'll have enough to make pear relish & bell pepper jelly!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 24, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Its at moms, looks like she inherited an outdoor cat unless someone wants it.
> 
> 
> 
> If you could do it in a 14, you ought to have no problems now.




I think so. I do plan in the near future to find a good used true seaworthy rig in the 18 foot range with a motor in a 70 to 90 horse. I might want to venture out to the Buoy Line at Mexico Beach, maybe. 




Keebs said:


> I KNEW I shoulda slipped by there & checked out your garden!
> 
> 
> 
> I got to looking at my "bell peppers"........... They ain't Bell's, they're "sweet peppers"! I gotta go find some bells so I'll have enough to make pear relish & bell pepper jelly!




You would have been able to get some maters, cucumbers, jalapenos, cayennes, squash, and zuchini. I got to get out there and pick todays haul.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 24, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I KNEW I shoulda slipped by there & checked out your garden!
> 
> 
> 
> I got to looking at my "bell peppers"........... They ain't Bell's, they're "sweet peppers"! I gotta go find some bells so I'll have enough to make pear relish & bell pepper jelly!



I noticed that I have peppers setting on and maters ripening.  Picked the second mess of green beans.   Nothing beats garden fresh.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jun 24, 2013)

Good day loyal subjects!


----------



## rydert (Jun 24, 2013)

Hilton Head island


----------



## stringmusic (Jun 24, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> Good day loyal subjects!





rydert said:


> Hilton Head island



Dat where you at??


----------



## Crickett (Jun 24, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Don't forget to LABEL, Label, LAbel!!!!!!!!!



You are telling this to someone who has OCD!  I label EVERY side of EVERY box!


----------



## Crickett (Jun 24, 2013)

rydert said:


> Hilton Head island



You coming to the shoot this Saturday?


----------



## Keebs (Jun 24, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> You would have been able to get some maters, cucumbers, jalapenos, cayennes, squash, and zuchini. I got to get out there and pick todays haul.


 I knew I coulda cleaned up and I "told" someone that I would leave you a note!


gobbleinwoods said:


> I noticed that I have peppers setting on and maters ripening.  Picked the second mess of green beans.   Nothing beats garden fresh.





Nitram4891 said:


> Good day loyal subjects!





rydert said:


> Hilton Head island





Crickett said:


> You are telling this to someone who has OCD!  I label EVERY side of EVERY box!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 24, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> Good day loyal subjects!





rydert said:


> Hilton Head island





stringmusic said:


> Dat where you at??


Hey


Crickett said:


> You are telling this to someone who has OCD!  I label EVERY side of EVERY box!


----------



## stringmusic (Jun 24, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Hey



Haaaaaaaaaay


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 24, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I knew I coulda cleaned up and I "told" someone that I would leave you a note!





Oh yea, you could have also gathered the eggs and took them with you too. You have an open invite, Keebs.  

Ain`t gonna be no starvin` to death on the Mayhaw Road.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 24, 2013)

rydert said:


> Hilton Head island



Dot store.


----------



## rydert (Jun 24, 2013)

Crickett said:


> You coming to the shoot this Saturday?



Im going to try and let my wife and daughter ride back with my parents and me and my son stop by and shoot...we brought our guns and ammo to the beach with us.


----------



## Crickett (Jun 24, 2013)

rydert said:


> Im going to try and let my wife and daughter ride back with my parents and me and my son stop by and shoot...we brought our guns and ammo to the beach with us.



 

Bring the wife & daughter too! Our kids will be there. I'll be walking around with my camera takin' pics. That's the only shooting I'll get to do.


----------



## rydert (Jun 24, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Dat where you at??



Yep....my eyes hurt....


----------



## T.P. (Jun 24, 2013)

Western Montana.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 24, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Oh yea, you could have also gathered the eggs and took them with you too. You have an open invite, Keebs.
> 
> Ain`t gonna be no starvin` to death on the Mayhaw Road.





KyDawg said:


> Dot store.





rydert said:


> Im going to try and let my wife and daughter ride back with my parents and me and my son stop by and shoot...we brought our guns and ammo to the beach with us.


 uuuuhhh, dert, what's that stickin outta yo head in yo avatar?  Looks like your head should be hurtin instead of your eyes!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 24, 2013)

I'm getting thirsty . . .


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 24, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm getting thirsty . . .



Hey Quack come on over, I got a batch of Kentucky Kool aid down on the rivers that's about ready.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 24, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Hey Quack come on over, I got a batch of Kentucky Kool aid down on the rivers that's about ready.


*Perk* you make Kentucky Koolaid??????


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 24, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Hey Quack come on over, I got a batch of Kentucky Kool aid down on the rivers that's about ready.





Next time you head to MON brang a lil !!


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 24, 2013)

Keebs said:


> *Perk* you make Kentucky Koolaid??????



Only for medecinal purposes. I feel a summer cold coming on.


----------



## kracker (Jun 24, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Western Montana.


I need to hang out wif you!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jun 24, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Only for medecinal purposes. I feel a summer cold coming on.



I've got a cold, can you send me some?


----------



## Keebs (Jun 24, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Only for medecinal purposes. I feel a summer cold coming on.


 I get them thangs all summer long............. and never have any good med's for it!


Nitram4891 said:


> I've got a cold, can you send me some?


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 24, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> I've got a cold, can you send me some?



Only if you are ill.


----------



## T.P. (Jun 24, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Only if you are ill.



He sounds pretty mad right now.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 24, 2013)

T.P. said:


> He sounds pretty mad right now.



He would only drink it for the pure pleasure of it. You know that aint right.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jun 24, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> He would only drink it for the pure pleasure of it. You know that aint right.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 24, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm getting thirsty . . .


Really.



KyDawg said:


> He would only drink it for the pure pleasure of it. You know that aint right.



Party pooper.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 24, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Only if you are ill.


*cough*sniffle*sneeze*cough*AAaaccckkkk*cough*cough*...........


----------



## T.P. (Jun 24, 2013)

http://www.foxnews.com/us/2013/06/2...-robber-outside-atlanta-shop/?intcmp=obinsite

Dude tried to put the sneak attack on some sneakers!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jun 24, 2013)

T.P. said:


> http://www.foxnews.com/us/2013/06/2...-robber-outside-atlanta-shop/?intcmp=obinsite
> 
> Dude tried to put the sneak attack on some sneakers!



Right down the street from me.  Was happy to read that this morning.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 24, 2013)

T.P. said:


> http://www.foxnews.com/us/2013/06/2...-robber-outside-atlanta-shop/?intcmp=obinsite
> 
> Dude tried to put the sneak attack on some sneakers!


People are plumb crazy!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 24, 2013)

buffalo chicken wings, tater tots, jal. cheddar poppers, tomaters, and cucumbers


----------



## Keebs (Jun 24, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> buffalo chicken wings, tater tots, jal. cheddar poppers, tomaters, and cucumbers


 I'm so ready for my garden to be ready!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jun 24, 2013)

Chick fil A


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 24, 2013)

Got my first collards out of the garden today. They are cooking right now and they sure do smell good.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 24, 2013)

T.P. said:


> http://www.foxnews.com/us/2013/06/2...-robber-outside-atlanta-shop/?intcmp=obinsite
> 
> Dude tried to put the sneak attack on some sneakers!



Great ending to the story.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 24, 2013)

Neighbor gave us some sweetcorn out of a garden yesterday, and they was on time.  Thats why i love this time of the year. Always good fresh food to eat.


----------



## stringmusic (Jun 24, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Western Montana.


Post a pic!!!


----------



## stringmusic (Jun 24, 2013)

rydert said:


> Yep....my eyes hurt....



zat why you need them big ol' glasses?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 24, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> zat why you need them big ol' glasses?


----------



## rydert (Jun 24, 2013)

Mater sammich, lightly salted and peppered  cucumbers and a cold glass of tea......


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 24, 2013)

rydert said:


> Mater sammich, lightly salted and peppered  cucumbers and a cold glass of tea......



Sound good! Ya'll doing any fishing at Hilton Head


----------



## rydert (Jun 24, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> zat why you need them big ol' glasses?


----------



## rydert (Jun 24, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Sound good! Ya'll doing any fishing at Hilton Head



Not this time......we have watched some folks catching whiting ....and a sting ray...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 24, 2013)

rydert said:


> Not this time......we have watched some folks catching whiting ....and a sting ray...



We were just a couple of Islands toward Charleston from you 2 weeks ago and caught some whiting, sea trout and shark. Nice size black tip and bonnet head shark. No sting rays this time. I hate catching them things.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jun 24, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> We were just a couple of Islands toward Charleston from you 2 weeks ago and caught some whiting, sea trout and shark. Nice size black tip and bonnet head shark. No sting rays this time. I hate catching them things.



http://www.floridasportsman.com/2012/08/13/cooking-stingray-and-skates/

May I suggest the recipe involving the capers, butter, and the addition of some lemon juice after it's on the plate.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 24, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> http://www.floridasportsman.com/2012/08/13/cooking-stingray-and-skates/
> 
> May I suggest the recipe involving the capers, butter, and the addition of some lemon juice after it's on the plate.



We've eatin them before. Taste AWESOME. HARD to clean. I don't mind catching the little skate, but I have caught a full sized sting ray and it was a booger getting it in. 

My smileys aint workin :MAD:

Quittin Time, feels so much better on Monday and Friday! :dancin banana:


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jun 24, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> We've eatin them before. Taste AWESOME. HARD to clean. I don't mind catching the little skate, but I have caught a full sized sting ray and it was a booger getting it in.
> 
> My smileys aint workin :MAD:
> 
> Quittin Time, feels so much better on Monday and Friday! :dancin banana:



Yeah the big ones are not the most fun fight once they decide they ain't leaving the bottom for a while but those regular ones are delicious.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 24, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> Yeah the big ones are not the most fun fight once they decide they ain't leaving the bottom for a while but those regular ones are delicious.



Poor man's scallop!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jun 24, 2013)




----------



## Da Possum (Jun 24, 2013)




----------



## stringmusic (Jun 24, 2013)

Nitram=winning


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 24, 2013)

Hey, where did  he get a King smiley


----------



## Keebs (Jun 24, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey, where did  he get a King smiley


 you mean this?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 24, 2013)

Keebs said:


> you mean this?



What! You too


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 24, 2013)

Keebs said:


> you mean this?



better than this one


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 24, 2013)




----------



## Keebs (Jun 24, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> What! You too


 want it? here! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





gobbleinwoods said:


> better than this one


 that looks more like him!


mudracing101 said:


>


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 24, 2013)

New shoes


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 24, 2013)

What kinda tomfoolery is going on inhere.


----------



## rydert (Jun 24, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> New shoes



Maple leaf ?........


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jun 24, 2013)

Kang in da house.  Act straight or else!!


----------



## rydert (Jun 24, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> Kang in da house.  Act straight or else!!



Don't you have some kinda business trip you need to go on?.......


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jun 24, 2013)

rydert said:


> Don't you have some kinda business trip you need to go on?.......



Shouldn't you be on the water drinking cold ones and soaking shrimp?


----------



## rydert (Jun 24, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> Shouldn't you be on the water drinking cold ones and soaking shrimp?



Somebody got to keep y'all straight....


----------



## Keebs (Jun 24, 2013)

rydert said:


> Somebody got to keep y'all straight....


you can't even answer questions directed to you, how you think you gonna keep this bunch straight??


----------



## rydert (Jun 24, 2013)

Direct question........where...what?....


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 24, 2013)

rydert said:


> Direct question........where...what?....



Are you wearing your speedo?


----------



## Keebs (Jun 24, 2013)

rydert said:


> Direct question........where...what?....


I asked you something way while ago, ya never even answered me.......... 


hdm03 said:


> Are you wearing your speedo?



and on that note, I will leave ya'll................. 
MUUUUUD, hold da door!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rydert (Jun 24, 2013)

Keebs said:


> uuuuhhh, dert, what's that stickin outta yo head in yo avatar?  Looks like your head should be hurtin instead of your eyes!



Dat something on the tailgate of my pickup....I think


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 24, 2013)

You can tell its a vacation week..... afternoon thunderstorms, 30mph wind gusts, vicious lightning, etc.... Can't wait to see what the weather has in store for me thursday!


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 24, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> You can tell its a vacation week..... afternoon thunderstorms, 30mph wind gusts, vicious lightning, etc.... Can't wait to see what the weather has in store for me thursday!



Storms of Biblical ferocity


----------



## Crickett (Jun 24, 2013)

Keebs said:


> want it? here!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 24, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> You can tell its a vacation week..... afternoon thunderstorms, 30mph wind gusts, vicious lightning, etc.... Can't wait to see what the weather has in store for me thursday!





I got stuff outside I really need to get done. Please call this week off and go back to work.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 24, 2013)

3 thousand rounds of .223 and 11 30 round mags = $1471.


Then had to carry the wife out for her surf and turf and I had a seafood platter = $80


----------



## kracker (Jun 24, 2013)

Sitting around waiting on the soon to be ex-wife to bring my grandson back. Just grooving on some easy listening...


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 24, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Storms of Biblical ferocity


well, biblical works for me. Wont have to worry about a sunburn! 


Nicodemus said:


> I got stuff outside I really need to get done. Please call this week off and go back to work.


I'll be in Panama City. You should be okay once i drag it down there with me. 


Hooked On Quack said:


> 3 thousand rounds of .223 and 11 30 round mags = $1471.
> 
> 
> Then had to carry the wife out for her surf and turf and I had a seafood platter = $80



Nothing like a good surf, turf, and strafe!


----------



## Hankus (Jun 24, 2013)

sounds good to me kracker


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 24, 2013)

Evening Mr kracker


----------



## kracker (Jun 24, 2013)

Hankus said:


> sounds good to me kracker





KyDawg said:


> Evening Mr kracker


Hankus, they ain't bad for a little country band from Austin

Evening Sir, how's things in the upper portion of the south?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 24, 2013)

kracker said:


> Sitting around waiting on the soon to be ex-wife to bring my grandson back. Just grooving on some easy listening...



I never thought i'd see the day when Black Sabbath would be considered easy listening, but i guess when you add a harmonica to "War Pigs"  it puts it in a different genre.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 24, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> I never thought i'd see the day when Black Sabbath would be considered easy listening, but i guess when you add a harmonica to "War Pigs"  it puts it in a different genre.



well ya know this younger generation


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 24, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> I'll be in Panama City.



You should stop in on your way back and meet your newest relatives.  

Mimi and Titan would LOVE you.


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 24, 2013)

Fweepy babies.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 24, 2013)

kracker said:


> Hankus, they ain't bad for a little country band from Austin
> 
> Evening Sir, how's things in the upper portion of the south?



People up here call it the South, but most of them have never been south of Nashville. Tn.


----------



## kracker (Jun 24, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> I never thought i'd see the day when Black Sabbath would be considered easy listening, but i guess when you add a harmonica to "War Pigs"  it puts it in a different genre.


I'm about ready to go Texas Hippie Coalition on that crowd.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 24, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Fweepy babies.


Poor fishbro.... another couple of months and they'lll be puking lizard parts in his shoes. 



kracker said:


> I'm about ready to go Texas Hippie Coalition on that crowd.


Don't forget to exhale slowly.


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 24, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Poor fishbro.... another couple of months and they'lll be puking lizard parts in his shoes.
> 
> 
> Don't forget to exhale slowly.



Poor Fishbro my foot.   

They've been housecats a total of five days and I swear I don't think the man can fall asleep without the two of them wrapped around his neck.  

Mimi is... WAS... MY cat.  She now only knows me as the lady who brings her food and scoops her litter box. Her "daddy" is play and nap time.  

S'okay, I still love my Meemers.  Titan is the big-footed rascal that is a mess. He's gonna be a BIG boy.  

And no, Torch, Fiona and Ball-Ball still don't like them.


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 24, 2013)

It's MIMI!   

Got a feeling the vet is gonna want to remove that second eyelid.   It does look better this week though.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 24, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Poor Fishbro my foot.
> 
> They've been housecats a total of five days and I swear I don't think the man can fall asleep without the two of them wrapped around his neck.
> 
> ...


Just wait till the pecking order championships start. Gonna be a lot of fur balls flying in that house! 


turtlebug said:


> It's MIMI!
> 
> Got a feeling the vet is gonna want to remove that second eyelid.   It does look better this week though.



That is one ugly cat.....


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Jun 24, 2013)

Last night the extended forcast had rain every day till next sunday.

A week of rain means only 2 things,  hurricane  or Bama is off work


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 24, 2013)

Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> Last night the extended forcast had rain every day till next sunday.
> 
> A week of rain means only 2 things,  hurricane  or Bama is off work



Dat's right, buddy! Embrace the horror!!! 
Crab trapping works even in the rain. Got all 3 crab traps and 3 rods and reels ready to go. Just have to figure out which bridge to fish from or under.


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Jun 24, 2013)

Fish the mornings and set the crab traps.  If you are giggin after the PM boomers are gone go out and gig then pull the crab traps.

Throw a piece of tin on the roof so the rain in the PM hits it so you can get a good afternoon nap!!!

The fishing is good here if you can get out between boomers.

Put a bilge pump and livewell pump in my buds Redfisher as well as rewired some circuits.
Replaced the throttle and shifter cables and that found the 500 RPMs he lost. 

Now the boat is so fast we get to the drop 5min. before the fish hear us coming!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 24, 2013)

Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> Fish the mornings and set the crab traps.  If you are giggin after the PM boomers are gone go out and gig then pull the crab traps.
> 
> Throw a piece of tin on the roof so the rain in the PM hits it so you can get a good afternoon nap!!!
> 
> ...



I'll have Bubbette fishing with me. One trap is a commercial style "drop and forget it" type, and the other two are the manual door traps. We actually enjoy catching blue crabs more than fishing. Really no expecting much from fishing other than small trout and maybe a sheepie or two. Taking the big cooler for a seafood shopping spree saturday anyway.


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Jun 24, 2013)

If see a rip, roiling water near a bend, bar, any structure fish the edge and down the rip with a live shrimp, gulp etc. for trout. Find one fish the area more will be there for a little while.
Flounder, any creek mouth,cut, or bar with shells at low incoming tide. Reds will move into the cuts with the water.
The crabs will be in these areas too.

Reds will eat anything, dead bait on bottom, lures etc. when you find them anybody can catch them even me.
These areas will also be protected and have stuff to interest  Bubbette.  If you see any sea grass on the bottom the Manatee are around in  the upper gulf. They are cool critters.

Good luck


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 24, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Poor Fishbro my foot.
> 
> They've been housecats a total of five days and I swear I don't think the man can fall asleep without the two of them wrapped around his neck.
> 
> ...


Valdosta doesn't have an ordinance against Cat Houses?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 24, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> That is one ugly cat.....


I concur with that observation!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 24, 2013)

Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> If see a rip, roiling water near a bend, bar, any structure fish the edge and down the rip with a live shrimp, gulp etc. for trout. Find one fish the area more will be there for a little while.
> Flounder, any creek mouth,cut, or bar with shells at low incoming tide. Reds will move into the cuts with the water.
> The crabs will be in these areas too.
> 
> ...



I've done nothing but flounder gig at night for the last 15 years down there. This will be a fact finding mission more than anything. I'm clueless about where, how,  and what to fish for down there. Just plan to relax and have a good time.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 24, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> I'll have Bubbette fishing with me. One trap is a commercial style "drop and forget it" type, and the other two are the manual door traps. We actually enjoy catching blue crabs more than fishing. Really no expecting much from fishing other than small trout and maybe a sheepie or two. Taking the big cooler for a seafood shopping spree saturday anyway.



Many years ago Tag, and I went on the pier there in PC, and caught all the blue crabs we wanted to clean using crab traps that lay flat on the bottom..........Bait with chicken, and watch them fill up with crabs!!.........When full just pull the traps up, and dump in the cooler!!...........This happened in September, don't know how the timing of the year affects this??.........Took home four one gallon zip-loc bags of cleaned crabs!!


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Jun 24, 2013)

Just being out on the water is relaxing. Catching something is a bonus.

Enjoy,  we will try to behave here so you won't have a bunch of work when you get back to reality.  

What am i sayin, reality and this group have nothing in common!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 24, 2013)

I got to go to bed. Gonna be a long day tomorrow and i'm trying to withstand the urge to buy a FlounderPro 2000 gigging light.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 24, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> I got to go to bed. Gonna be a long day tomorrow and i'm trying to withstand the urge to buy a FlounderPro 2000 gigging light.


Good night stormy!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 25, 2013)

It is dark outside.

So is the coffee inside


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 25, 2013)

Good Morning and Happy Tuesday to all of you.  My morning exercise is done already.

Yesterday was a good day and a very BAD day as well.

The good part was it was my Daughter's 31st birthday BUT the bad part was my one of my close friends and neighbor died of a heart attack at a much too young age.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 25, 2013)

Mornin all. Off to work. Lot's of OT ($) lately.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 25, 2013)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning and Happy Tuesday to all of you.  My morning exercise is done already.
> 
> Yesterday was a good day and a very BAD day as well.
> 
> The good part was it was my Daughter's 31st birthday BUT the bad part was my one of my close friends and neighbor died of a heart attack at a much too young age.



So sorry to hear that.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 25, 2013)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning and Happy Tuesday to all of you.  My morning exercise is done already.
> 
> Yesterday was a good day and a very BAD day as well.
> 
> The good part was it was my Daughter's 31st birthday BUT the bad part was my one of my close friends and neighbor died of a heart attack at a much too young age.


Sorry to hear this. Happening all too often now days.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 25, 2013)

Good morning. Today is my Tuesday.


----------



## T.P. (Jun 25, 2013)

Sunny and warm in Franklin Co. Today is my Saturday.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 25, 2013)

Good mernevenin kids!  I just finished my tewzdy and im tired tadeaf!  Feeding the chickens, dogs and the danged ol cat and headed to bed!


----------



## Crickett (Jun 25, 2013)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning and Happy Tuesday to all of you.  My morning exercise is done already.
> 
> Yesterday was a good day and a very BAD day as well.
> 
> The good part was it was my Daughter's 31st birthday BUT the bad part was my one of my close friends and neighbor died of a heart attack at a much too young age.



Happy Belated Birthday to your daughter!

 So sorry about your friend!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 25, 2013)

rydert said:


> Dat something on the tailgate of my pickup....I think


  


EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning and Happy Tuesday to all of you.  My morning exercise is done already.
> 
> Yesterday was a good day and a very BAD day as well.
> 
> The good part was it was my Daughter's 31st birthday BUT the bad part was my one of my close friends and neighbor died of a heart attack at a much too young age.


Sorry for your loss. 


mudracing101 said:


> Good morning. Today is my Tuesday.


right on schedule!


blood on the ground said:


> Good mernevenin kids!  I just finished my tewzdy and im tired tadeaf!  Feeding the chickens, dogs and the danged ol cat and headed to bed!


 sweet dreams, blood!


Crickett said:


> Happy Belated Birthday to your daughter!
> 
> So sorry about your friend!


Mornin, you thru packin yet?


----------



## Crickett (Jun 25, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Sorry for your loss.
> 
> right on schedule!
> 
> ...



I'd get done quicker if you'd come help me!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 25, 2013)

Crickett said:


> I'd get done quicker if you'd come help me!


 you wouldn't like the way I pack!  I love opening boxes & it feeling like Christmas with every one of them!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 25, 2013)

Crickett said:


> I'd get done quicker if you'd come help me!


No you wouldn't, trust me.


----------



## Crickett (Jun 25, 2013)

Keebs said:


> you wouldn't like the way I pack!  I love opening boxes & it feeling like Christmas with every one of them!







Miguel Cervantes said:


> No you wouldn't, trust me.






It's ok Keebs. I actually don't want anybody to help me at all b/c "nobody" else can do it right! My kids are so eager to help & I really try to let them but then I go behind them & redo what they've done! 

We found a bunch of boxes on CL for free in a neighborhood not far from us so we went yesterday & picked those up & I went to the kids former E.S. & went dumpster diving in the recycling bin for newspapers.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 25, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> No you wouldn't, trust me.


 dang, you know me too well too!


Crickett said:


> It's ok Keebs. I actually don't want anybody to help me at all b/c "nobody" else can do it right! My kids are so eager to help & I really try to let them but then I go behind them & redo what they've done!
> 
> We found a bunch of boxes on CL for free in a neighborhood not far from us so we went yesterday & picked those up & I went to the kids former E.S. & went dumpster diving in the recycling bin for newspapers.


I know who to consult next time I have to relocate!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 25, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Sunny and warm in Franklin Co. Today is my Saturday.






blood on the ground said:


> Good mernevenin kids!  I just finished my tewzdy and im tired tadeaf!  Feeding the chickens, dogs and the danged ol cat and headed to bed!


Mornin Blood, i meant Good night Blood.



Keebs said:


> Sorry for your loss.
> 
> right on schedule!
> 
> ...





Miguel Cervantes said:


> No you wouldn't, trust me.


Morning Messican, She better not expect her on time huh.


Crickett said:


> It's ok Keebs. I actually don't want anybody to help me at all b/c "nobody" else can do it right! My kids are so eager to help & I really try to let them but then I go behind them & redo what they've done!
> 
> We found a bunch of boxes on CL for free in a neighborhood not far from us so we went yesterday & picked those up & I went to the kids former E.S. & went dumpster diving in the recycling bin for newspapers.



Morning dumpster diver...




Ya'll ever see a duck walk on water?? I caught one of my land luvin chicken ducks and toted him all the way around to the other side of the pond and threw him in, so he would swim back to the group. I figured bout half way across he would go "I like this swimming thing." Wrong. He ran across the water flapping his wings like his butt was on fire and his head was catching. Stupid ducks. When he got back he wasnt even wet.


----------



## Crickett (Jun 25, 2013)

Keebs said:


> dang, you know me too well too!
> 
> I know who to consult next time I have to relocate!







mudracing101 said:


> Morning dumpster diver...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




  Mornin'


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 25, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> I've done nothing but flounder gig at night for the last 15 years down there. This will be a fact finding mission more than anything. I'm clueless about where, how,  and what to fish for down there. Just plan to relax and have a good time.





Hey Pookie you should call my PCB guide and quiz him.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 25, 2013)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning and Happy Tuesday to all of you.  My morning exercise is done already.
> 
> Yesterday was a good day and a very BAD day as well.
> 
> The good part was it was my Daughter's 31st birthday BUT the bad part was my one of my close friends and neighbor died of a heart attack at a much too young age.


Sorry to hear about your friend. 


mudracing101 said:


> Mornin Blood, i meant Good night Blood.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rydert (Jun 25, 2013)

I just saw something that I've never seen before ....a water spout...it was awesome ....oh..and goot morning ever body .....


----------



## Keebs (Jun 25, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning Messican, She better not expect her on time huh.
> 
> Ya'll ever see a duck walk on water?? I caught one of my land luvin chicken ducks and toted him all the way around to the other side of the pond and threw him in, so he would swim back to the group. I figured bout half way across he would go "I like this swimming thing." Wrong. He ran across the water flapping his wings like his butt was on fire and his head was catching. Stupid ducks. When he got back he wasnt even wet.


 I do better by myself, tyvm!
My few weeks old ducks are already swimming........... you just got a bad batch.......... wanna brang yours over so mine can teach'em how to swim?


Hooked On Quack said:


> Hey Pookie you should call my PCB guide and quiz him.


 Hi there...........


mrs. hornet22 said:


>


 careful, they gonna start lookin at you funny again there in the office!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





rydert said:


> I just saw something that I've never seen before ....a water spout...it was awesome ....oh..and goot morning ever body .....


 aren't those kewl!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 25, 2013)

rydert said:


> I just saw something that I've never seen before ....a water spout...it was awesome ....oh..and goot morning ever body .....


Water spouts are very cool. You just don't want to find yourself in the middle of one.


----------



## stringmusic (Jun 25, 2013)

rydert said:


> I just saw something that I've never seen before ....a water spout...it was awesome ....oh..and goot morning ever body .....



We got water spouts here at work, I fill my water bottle up from'em all the time........ you should get out more......


----------



## mattech (Jun 25, 2013)

rydert said:


> I just saw something that I've never seen before ....a water spout...it was awesome ....oh..and goot morning ever body .....





stringmusic said:


> We got water spouts here at work, I fill my water bottle up from'em all the time........ you should get out more......



Don't listen to him rydert he confuse water spouts with urinals.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 25, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Water spouts are very cool. You just don't want to find yourself in the middle of one.



Aint that datruf. Had one come on the beach one time. Blew the tin roof off of the cabana I was standing under. Got sand blasted pretty good too. OUCH! 
It was scary. People were freakin out. Chris ran on the beach and just started picking up chillin and carrying them off the beach.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 25, 2013)

Too much beer gives me the water spouts .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 25, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Too much beer gives me the water spouts .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 25, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Aint that datruf. Had one come on the beach one time. Blew the tin roof off of the cabana I was standing under. Got sand blasted pretty good too. OUCH!
> It was scary. People were freakin out. Chris ran on the beach and just started picking up chillin and carrying them off the beach.


Yep, a water spout IS a tornado, just over water. If you're on the beach and see one coming on shore in your vicinity, it's time to haul booty..


Hooked On Quack said:


> Too much beer gives me the water spouts .


----------



## rydert (Jun 25, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> We got water spouts here at work, I fill my water bottle up from'em all the time........ you should get out more......





That would be a water spigot ......


----------



## stringmusic (Jun 25, 2013)

mattech said:


> Don't listen to him rydert he confuse water spouts with urinals.


pffffft, next thang you gonna tell me is that ain't really a delicious mint they put in the bottom of'em to make the water taste good.


rydert said:


> That would be a water spigot ......



ain't no differnce....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 25, 2013)

rydert said:


> That would be a water spigot ......



spouts make water go up,  spigot make it shoot downward.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 25, 2013)

Grrrrrrrrr, waiting for the crew to come and put up my shed.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 25, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrrr, waiting for the crew to come and put up my shed.



How'd it fall


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 25, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> How'd it fall





It's one of those pre fab sheds I'm putting on the edge of my bird field to keep my tractor and seed under.


----------



## mattech (Jun 25, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> pffffft, next thang you gonna tell me is that ain't really a delicious mint they put in the bottom of'em to make the water taste good.
> 
> 
> ain't no differnce....



I ain't fond of the mint ones, I like the cotton candy flavor.


----------



## mattech (Jun 25, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> It's one of those pre fab sheds I'm putting on the edge of my bird field to keep my tractor and seed under.



If the shed is to close to the field and you keep your seed under they may get ya for baiting the field.






Can I hunt by yo New shed?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jun 25, 2013)

mattech said:


> If the shed is to close to the field and you keep your seed under they may get ya for baiting the field.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



X2


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 25, 2013)

rydert said:


> I just saw something that I've never seen before ....a water spout...it was awesome ....oh..and goot morning ever body .....


Mornin Dirt



mattech said:


> Don't listen to him rydert he confuse water spouts with urinals.





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Aint that datruf. Had one come on the beach one time. Blew the tin roof off of the cabana I was standing under. Got sand blasted pretty good too. OUCH!
> It was scary. People were freakin out. Chris ran on the beach and just started picking up chillin and carrying them off the beach.





Hooked On Quack said:


> Too much beer gives me the water spouts .


Thats too much Tequila for me.


mrs. hornet22 said:


> How'd it fall


 Every body funny, now you funny too.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 25, 2013)

mattech said:


> If the shed is to close to the field and you keep your seed under they may get ya for baiting the field.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Seed will be in drums.  Spillage does occur . . .


----------



## stringmusic (Jun 25, 2013)

Who started this thread anyway?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 25, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Who started this thread anyway?





Harley Davison Motorcycle 03.


----------



## stringmusic (Jun 25, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Harley Davison Motorcycle 03.



I wonder if he eva starter one before?


----------



## mattech (Jun 25, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> I wonder if he eva starter one before?



Only when he tries.



Oh hey rydert, didnt see ya down there.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 25, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Seed will be in drums.  Spillage does occur . . .





stringmusic said:


> I wonder if he eva starter one before?



Nope. It's his first.


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 25, 2013)

Did somebody say my name?


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 25, 2013)

I hungry


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 25, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Nope. It's his first.



It's da best one eva


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jun 25, 2013)




----------



## Da Possum (Jun 25, 2013)




----------



## mattech (Jun 25, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> I hungry



What ya in da mood fo?


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 25, 2013)

Morning


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 25, 2013)

Moanin Pops !!


Leftova Popeyes cheekun and a pickle . . .


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 25, 2013)

mattech said:


> What ya in da mood fo?



I don't know; I be tryin' to figure that out now


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 25, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Moanin Pops !!
> 
> 
> Leftova Popeyes cheekun and a pickle . . .



That's interesting.....


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 25, 2013)

I like popeyes chicken.


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 25, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I like popeyes chicken.



Leftover and with a pickle?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 25, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> It's da best one eva


It's been a goon one fo so


Nitram4891 said:


>


Da boys gots da touch. 


Hooked On Quack said:


> Moanin Pops !!
> 
> 
> Leftova Popeyes cheekun and a pickle . . .


Sounds good to me.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 25, 2013)

3 Messicans installed a 18' X 21' shed in less than 45 minutes !!


----------



## stringmusic (Jun 25, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> I don't know; I be tryin' to figure that out now



You can say that again.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 25, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 3 Messicans installed a 18' X 21' shed in less than 45 minutes !!



Sounds like they done one or two.


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 25, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 3 Messicans installed a 18' X 21' shed in less than 45 minutes !!



Did ya share yo pickle and chicken with them?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 25, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Sounds like they done one or two.



Id say.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 25, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Did ya share yo pickle and chicken with them?





Sei'


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 25, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> You can say that again.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 25, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 3 Messicans installed a 18' X 21' shed in less than 45 minutes !!



Did you share your beer with them?


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 25, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Leftover and with a pickle?



Never had any leftover before, but I like pickles.


----------



## Crickett (Jun 25, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Moanin Pops !!
> 
> 
> Leftova Popeyes cheekun and a pickle . . .



Leftover BBQ chicken sandwich w/ Texas Pete buffalo sauce & ..........a pickle!


----------



## stringmusic (Jun 25, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>



Oh...... haaaaaaaaay


----------



## Keebs (Jun 25, 2013)

micro meal........... mystery meat, taters & corn........


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 25, 2013)

Well Great. Over microwaved my lunch. 
It's gonna be an hour before I can eat it.

Leftover burrito casserole.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 25, 2013)

Vidalia onion and spam sandwich


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 25, 2013)

Chicken samwich , Burgerking


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 25, 2013)

Between cases driveby! Come on thursday!!!!!!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jun 25, 2013)

Wings, taters, and celery.


----------



## T.P. (Jun 25, 2013)

2 wish sammiches.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 25, 2013)

wish tomatoes on em


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 25, 2013)

T.P. said:


> 2 wish sammiches.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 25, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Between cases driveby! Come on thursday!!!!!!


 never mind................. 


Nitram4891 said:


> Wings, taters, and celery.


I could live off that meal!


T.P. said:


> 2 wish sammiches.


 "wish" you had more?


----------



## T.P. (Jun 25, 2013)

Keebs said:


> "wish" you had more?



Nah, wish they's something on 'em besides bread.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 25, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Nah, wish they's something on 'em besides bread.


No No:naw, that's called a "jam" sammich, 'cause you jam two pieces of bread together & eat it!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 25, 2013)

T.P. said:


> 2 wish sammiches.





T.P. said:


> Nah, wish they's something on 'em besides bread.





Keebs said:


> No No:naw, that's called a "jam" sammich, 'cause you jam two pieces of bread together & eat it!



I thought he was talking about the Blue's Brother's song "Rubber Biscuit". A wish sammich is when you got 2 pieces of bread and WISH you had some meat in between.
Bow bow bow bow.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 25, 2013)

Mayonaise sammiches aint bad.


----------



## T.P. (Jun 25, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I thought he was talking about the Blue's Brother's song "Rubber Biscuit". A wish sammich is when you got 2 pieces of bread and WISH you had some meat in between.
> Bow bow bow bow.



Right-on, sister. Now if I had me a wish beer I'd be all set.


----------



## T.P. (Jun 25, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Mayonaise sammiches aint bad.



Never took a hankerin' to mayo for some reason. I just don't like the way it just sits there.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 25, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I thought he was talking about the Blue's Brother's song "Rubber Biscuit". A wish sammich is when you got 2 pieces of bread and WISH you had some meat in between.
> Bow bow bow bow.





KyDawg said:


> Mayonaise sammiches aint bad.


Yep, not bad neither.............. ever had a cucumber sammich?  THEY are good too!  You'd be surprised at the folks that ain't never had a nanner sammich!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 25, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Never took a hankerin' to mayo for some reason. I just don't like the way it just sits there.


it just keeps stuff from getting dry, different brands for different folks, but you don't wanna start that war in here, ~shutter~ we've gone down that road before and it ain't pretty!


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 25, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Yep, not bad neither.............. ever had a cucumber sammich?  THEY are good too!  You'd be surprised at the folks that ain't never had a nanner sammich!



Love me some nanner sanmmichs; but you gots to have peanutz butter; not that nasty mayo


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 25, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Yep, not bad neither.............. ever had a cucumber sammich?  THEY are good too!  You'd be surprised at the folks that ain't never had a nanner sammich!



I am surprised at the number of people that never had a pineapple sandwich.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 25, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Right-on, sister. Now if I had me a wish beer I'd be all set.



I would post up the song, but I don't have speakers at work and don't know if they use fowl language or not. I don't think so but I aint taking the chance. No No:


----------



## Keebs (Jun 25, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Love me some nanner sanmmichs; but you gots to have peanutz butter; not that nasty mayo


gotta have the mayo too, to keep the pb from stickin!


KyDawg said:


> I am surprised at the number of people that never had a pineapple sandwich.


 That one too!  I used to take the empty pineapple can & cut the bread for Mama when we made them to take to church!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> I would post up the song, but I don't have speakers at work and don't know if they use fowl language or not. I don't think so but I aint taking the chance. No No:


 lemme see what I can do for you, sista!


----------



## T.P. (Jun 25, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I am surprised at the number of people that never had a pineapple sandwich.



Them folks ain't never been hungry before. I've made sammiches out of stuff that ain't sposed to be mixed together.


----------



## T.P. (Jun 25, 2013)

Keebs said:


> it just keeps stuff from getting dry, different brands for different folks, but you don't wanna start that war in here, ~shutter~ we've gone down that road before and it ain't pretty!



Maybe I just tried the wrong brand of mayo. I'll post a thread here and see which is the best.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 25, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I would post up the song, but I don't have speakers at work and don't know if they use fowl language or not. I don't think so but I aint taking the chance. No No:


----------



## Keebs (Jun 25, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Maybe I just tried the wrong brand of mayo. I'll post a thread here and see which is the best.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 25, 2013)

Keebs said:


>



That's it Sista.

Ya'll aint never heard this


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 25, 2013)

Erybody waitin on a chance to be Kang or what


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jun 25, 2013)




----------



## KyDawg (Jun 25, 2013)

Excuse me


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 25, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Excuse me



Dat spam and onion sandwich talkin' back to ya?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 25, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


>





KyDawg said:


> Excuse me



You're excused.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 25, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> That's it Sista.
> 
> Ya'll aint never heard this


oh yeah, love me some Blues Brothers!


 just caught 2 kids climbing the fence to get in the pool....... over barbed wire!!  It ain't but $2 to get in!  I think they heard me hollering at the life guards so one jumps BACK over the fence & the other one runs out the women's side dressing room!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 25, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


>


 you're gonna make Mud soooooo jealous!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 25, 2013)

Keebs said:


> oh yeah, love me some Blues Brothers!
> 
> 
> just caught 2 kids climbing the fence to get in the pool....... over barbed wire!!  It ain't but $2 to get in!  I think they heard me hollering at the life guards so one jumps BACK over the fence & the other one runs out the women's side dressing room!






Quittin Time.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 25, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Quittin Time.


 get one for me when ya get home!


----------



## stringmusic (Jun 25, 2013)

12-13-15-16= Nitram still winning.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 25, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Dat spam and onion sandwich talkin' back to ya?



Yes, how did you know?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jun 25, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> 3-12-13-15-16= Nitram still winning.


----------



## stringmusic (Jun 25, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


>


----------



## rydert (Jun 25, 2013)

World War Z.....good movie if you like Zombies


----------



## stringmusic (Jun 25, 2013)

rydert said:


> World War Z.....good movie if you like Zombies



I was kinda mad at tha end, I didn't thank there was gonna be sequel.


----------



## rydert (Jun 25, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> I was kinda mad at tha end, I didn't thank there was gonna be sequel.



Yep.....me too..


----------



## stringmusic (Jun 25, 2013)

rydert said:


> Yep.....me too..


I quit dippin' tobacco about a week ago, sometimes I feel that that critter at the end when Brad Pitt was trying to get the bottle of diseases out of that room.


----------



## rydert (Jun 25, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> I quit dippin' tobacco about a week ago, sometimes I feel that that critter at the end when Brad Pitt was trying to get the bottle of diseases out of that room.



You better start back dipping then


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 25, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> I quit dippin' tobacco about a week ago, sometimes I feel that that critter at the end when Brad Pitt was trying to get the bottle of diseases out of that room.





How long have you dipped or chewed tobacco?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 25, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Between cases driveby! Come on thursday!!!!!!




Let the hurricanes begin . . .





Keebs said:


>





Keebs said:


> oh yeah, love me some Blues Brothers!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Lemme guess, knee grows ???


----------



## Keebs (Jun 25, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Let the hurricanes begin . . .
> 
> Lemme guess, knee grows ???


 you really have to ask?


----------



## stringmusic (Jun 25, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> How long have you dipped or chewed tobacco?



At least a can a day for the past 10 years or so.

My wife is quitin' smokin' too, so I've been using her electronic cigarette to help ease the pain.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 25, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> At least a can a day for the past 10 years or so.
> 
> My wife is quitin' smokin' too, so I've been using her electronic cigarette to help ease the pain.





You can quit, if you set your mind to it. It ain`t easy, but it`s not impossible. I quit smokeless tobacco about 30 years ago. You can do it too.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 25, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Let the hurricanes begin . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



John bolushi you didn't do frat parties back in da day


----------



## stringmusic (Jun 25, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> You can quit, if you set your mind to it. It ain`t easy, but it`s not impossible. I quit smokeless tobacco about 30 years ago. You can do it too.



Got a long row to hoe, but I'm gonna do it.

Thanks for the encouragement.


----------



## mattech (Jun 25, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> At least a can a day for the past 10 years or so.
> 
> My wife is quitin' smokin' too, so I've been using her electronic cigarette to help ease the pain.



Good deal,It can be rough, but ya'll can do it.


----------



## stringmusic (Jun 25, 2013)

mattech said:


> Good deal,It can be rough, but ya'll can do it.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 25, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Got a long row to hoe, but I'm gonna do it.
> 
> Thanks for the encouragement.



You can do it i need to quit AGAIN.


----------



## rydert (Jun 25, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Got a long row to hoe, but I'm gonna do it.
> 
> Thanks for the encouragement.



I'm gonna get a dip right now.....to celebrate you quitting hang in there!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 25, 2013)

Keebs you ready, i'm out of here, later ya'll.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 25, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Got a long row to hoe, but I'm gonna do it.
> 
> Thanks for the encouragement.





I`ll give you one piece of advice, for quitting tobacco of any kind. You might have read where I`ve posted it before, but it`s worth repeating. 

If you really want to quit you can, but you can`t do it for your wife, your children, your parents, or anybody else. You have to quit for YOU, for yourself. I know, because over a 14 year period I tried 3 times to quit smoking. Once for my beloved Mother in 1994, and failed miserably, because I didn`t want to quit. Again a couple of years later because my young son asked me to quit. I failed then too because I didn`t want to quit. 

In 2008 I realized the time had come that I needed to quit. Not for anybody else, but for me. It was tough, but that time I quit for good.

As for the dipping and chewing, I quit that because The Redhead, who was my girlfriend at the time, gave me one of the only two ultimatums  she has ever given me. That was an easy choice. 

Good luck. I sincerely hope you succeed.


----------



## rydert (Jun 25, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You can do it i need to quit AGAIN.



You dip?...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 25, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> John bolushi you didn't do frat parties back in da day





Born and raised with Animal House, still one of my all time favs !!!!



TOGAAAAAAAAAA!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 25, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Keebs you ready, i'm out of here, later ya'll.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 25, 2013)

rydert said:


> You dip?...


NO


Hooked On Quack said:


> Born and raised with Animal House, still one of my all time favs !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> TOGAAAAAAAAAA!!!!





Keebs said:


>



You late.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 25, 2013)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning and Happy Tuesday to all of you.  My morning exercise is done already.
> 
> Yesterday was a good day and a very BAD day as well.
> 
> The good part was it was my Daughter's 31st birthday BUT the bad part was my one of my close friends and neighbor  died of a heart attack at a much too young age.




I appreciate the comments from several of you earlier today regarding the death of my friend and neighbor.  I have been in a funk most of the today because of this as it just doesn't seem real yet.  He was just a really nice guy that loved the outdoors and enjoyed fishing and hunting just like I do.


----------



## Crickett (Jun 25, 2013)

Keebs said:


> oh yeah, love me some Blues Brothers!
> 
> 
> just caught 2 kids climbing the fence to get in the pool....... over barbed wire!!  It ain't but $2 to get in!  I think they heard me hollering at the life guards so one jumps BACK over the fence & the other one runs out the women's side dressing room!





Hooked On Quack said:


> Let the hurricanes begin . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Keebs said:


> you really have to ask?



 

Keebs I know you've gone home but check yer email!!!


----------



## Crickett (Jun 25, 2013)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> I appreciate the comments from several of you earlier today regarding the death of my friend and neighbor.  I have been in a funk most of the today because of this as it just doesn't seem real yet.  He was just a really nice guy that loved the outdoors and enjoyed fishing and hunting just like I do.



 I'll keep you in my prayers EE!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 25, 2013)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> I appreciate the comments from several of you earlier today regarding the death of my friend and neighbor.  I have been in a funk most of the today because of this as it just doesn't seem real yet.  He was just a really nice guy that loved the outdoors and enjoyed fishing and hunting just like I do.



Well EE, remember there is a plan we just are not aware of it at times.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 25, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Got a long row to hoe, but I'm gonna do it.
> 
> Thanks for the encouragement.



Strang If I quit anybody can. I dipped for 30 years and loved it, it not easy, but you can do it. Hang in there my friend.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 26, 2013)

Stoopid stank bugs are eatin up my garden!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 26, 2013)

HAPPY HUMP DAY TO ALL OF YOU.

There is only one rain shower in the entire state of Georgia this morning and it just happened to be in Augusta right over my head as I was getting my exercise this morning.  Had to stop at 1 1/2 miles instead of 2 1/2 miles like normal.    I guess that I will be reading the newspaper earlier and eating some breakfast before being at the dentist at 9 AM.

Ya'll have a good day and pass it on.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 26, 2013)

EE, make it a good day yourself.


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 26, 2013)

Here


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 26, 2013)

Good morning, came a flood storm yesterday after work. Water everywhere, ankle deep. Thought the ducks were going to freak out.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 26, 2013)

Back on the clock.


----------



## T.P. (Jun 26, 2013)

Sunny with a slight breeze and average temps in Franklin Co. Today is my Saturday.


----------



## stringmusic (Jun 26, 2013)

rydert said:


> I'm gonna get a dip right now.....to celebrate you quitting hang in there!


 idjit......


Nicodemus said:


> I`ll give you one piece of advice, for quitting tobacco of any kind. You might have read where I`ve posted it before, but it`s worth repeating.
> 
> If you really want to quit you can, but you can`t do it for your wife, your children, your parents, or anybody else. You have to quit for YOU, for yourself. I know, because over a 14 year period I tried 3 times to quit smoking. Once for my beloved Mother in 1994, and failed miserably, because I didn`t want to quit. Again a couple of years later because my young son asked me to quit. I failed then too because I didn`t want to quit.
> 
> ...



100% right, got to *want* to quit.


----------



## stringmusic (Jun 26, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Strang If I quit anybody can. I dipped for 30 years and loved it, it not easy, but you can do it. Hang in there my friend.



Thank ya sir.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 26, 2013)

How many times can you vote on a thread's rating


----------



## T.P. (Jun 26, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Thank ya sir.



PM myself or Jeff C if you need any advice on quitting.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 26, 2013)

I guess only once.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 26, 2013)

Its Humpday!!


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 26, 2013)

Where Nitram?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 26, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Where Nitram?


----------



## stringmusic (Jun 26, 2013)

T.P. said:


> PM myself or Jeff C if you need any advice on quitting.



Didn't you quit for an hour one time?


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 26, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Didn't you quit for an hour one time?



Da lil feller has unbelievable will power and self control!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 26, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Didn't you quit for an hour one time?



Believe it was on a two hour flight.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 26, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Didn't you quit for an hour one time?



Nic hit it on the nail. I quit smoking, 3 times. Never really wanted to untill the last one. When you are ready and really want to you can do it cold turkey.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 26, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Nic hit it on the nail. I quit smoking, 3 times. Never really wanted to untill the last one. When you are ready and really want to you can do it cold turkey.



Or was it Nic hit the nail on the head


----------



## T.P. (Jun 26, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Didn't you quit for an hour one time?


Yes. It was the hardest hour of my life, but in the end I'm so glad I did it.


hdm03 said:


> Da lil feller has unbelievable will power and self control!



You can do anything for an hour if you put your mind to it.


----------



## T.P. (Jun 26, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Where Nitram?



He came over to the useless side last night and stayed up way too late. Probably lost his job and in jail for bad checks by now.


----------



## rydert (Jun 26, 2013)

Goot morning from HHI....can't hear no birds singing, but the gentle roar of da ocean sho is nice .


----------



## rydert (Jun 26, 2013)

rydert said:


> Goot morning from HHI....can't hear no birds singing, but the gentle roar of da ocean sho is nice .



Dang...that was almost poetic....


----------



## Keebs (Jun 26, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Nic hit it on the nail. I quit smoking, 3 times. Never really wanted to untill the last one. When you are ready and really want to you can do it cold turkey.





mudracing101 said:


> Or was it Nic hit the nail on the head


Or maybe Nic nailed it??????


rydert said:


> Dang...that was almost poetic....


 whew, was wondering who hacked your account!!!!!
Cricket.......... thank you!!!!!!
Quack, check your email!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 26, 2013)

rydert said:


> Goot morning from HHI....can't hear no birds singing, but the gentle roar of da ocean sho is nice .





You playing any golf ??


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 26, 2013)

rydert said:


> Goot morning from HHI....can't hear no birds singing, but the gentle roar of da ocean sho is nice .


Morning, must be nice. 


Keebs said:


> Or maybe Nic nailed it??????
> 
> whew, was wondering who hacked your account!!!!!
> Cricket.......... thank you!!!!!!
> Quack, check your email!!!!!!!!!



Yeah, i guess that work too, i guess. Oh and good morning to you.


----------



## Crickett (Jun 26, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Or maybe Nic nailed it??????
> 
> whew, was wondering who hacked your account!!!!!
> Cricket.......... thank you!!!!!!
> Quack, check your email!!!!!!!!!



 


Quack...........


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 26, 2013)




----------



## rydert (Jun 26, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You playing any golf ??



Neva played a round of golf in my whole entire life.....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 26, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Or maybe Nic nailed it??????
> 
> whew, was wondering who hacked your account!!!!!
> Cricket.......... thank you!!!!!!
> Quack, check your email!!!!!!!!!





Crickett said:


> Quack...........






Daaaaaang, a whole herd of 'em .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 26, 2013)

Mornin.

I hear da birds, but I don't hear no ocean.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 26, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Quack...........


Mornin



Jeff C. said:


>


Jeffro


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin.
> 
> I hear da birds, but I don't hear no ocean.



Mornin Mrs. Hawtnet I'll be hearing the ocean soon.


----------



## kracker (Jun 26, 2013)

Morning y'all.


----------



## rydert (Jun 26, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin.
> 
> I hear da birds, but I don't hear no ocean.



If it makes ya feel any better... I having to work some while I'm here....


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 26, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


>


Hey there stranger.


rydert said:


> If it makes ya feel any better... I having to work some while I'm here....



Don't help none.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 26, 2013)

kracker said:


> Morning y'all.



Mornin Kracker.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 26, 2013)

Goot night!
just did the Ortho bug be gone on the garden ...hope it works!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 26, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Yeah, i guess that work too, i guess. Oh and good morning to you.


 Mornin!


Crickett said:


> Quack...........





Jeff C. said:


>


CHIIIEEEEEFFFFFFFF!!!!!!!!!


rydert said:


> Neva played a round of golf in my whole entire life.....


No No: you don't know what you're missing!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin.
> 
> I hear da birds, but I don't hear no ocean.


me neiver!


mudracing101 said:


> I'll be hearing the ocean soon.


 you a lucky dawg..........


kracker said:


> Morning y'all.


 Mornin kracker!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 26, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Goot night!
> just did the Ortho bug be gone on the garden ...hope it works!


 I ain't used to you going to the "dark side" yet........... sweet dreams!


----------



## Crickett (Jun 26, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Daaaaaang, a whole herd of 'em .







mudracing101 said:


> Mornin
> 
> 
> Jeffro
> ...



Mornin Mud!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 26, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Mornin
> 
> 
> Jeffro
> ...



Howdy Mudro!! 



kracker said:


> Morning y'all.



Moanin kracker.....



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Hey there stranger.
> 
> 
> Don't help none.



Hey there, your sweetness!


----------



## T.P. (Jun 26, 2013)

Hello, Jeff C.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 26, 2013)

Hmmmm, what's for dinner/lunch ???   Guy gave me a big ole jar of homemade sweet pickles, and they are SWEEEEEET !!!


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 26, 2013)

rydert said:


> Neva played a round of golf in my whole entire life.....



So you goin' to start playin' while you up there?  They have some really spiffy outfits to play in!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 26, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Hello, Jeff C.



Hello, T.P.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 26, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hmmmm, what's for dinner/lunch ???   Guy gave me a big ole jar of homemade sweet pickle, and they are SWEEEEEET !!!




I've got 2 plates.  Grilled poke chop with green beans and peas , OR baked cheekun, fried squash and butter beans??





hdm03 said:


> So you goin' to start playin' while you up there?  They have some really spiffy outfits to play in!





I used to play 2-3 times a week.  Years ago while in HHI I stopped by a Gary Player designed course.  Should of known I was at the wrong place, parking lot full of Jaguars, Mercedes, BMW's etc.
Pulled up to the bag boy and asked him how much for 18 holes and a cart, he said $190 !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 26, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hmmmm, what's for dinner/lunch ???   Guy gave me a big ole jar of homemade sweet pickle, and they are SWEEEEEET !!!



Don't know...probably will be going back to sleep. 9 hrs since Monday morn @ 7:30


----------



## Keebs (Jun 26, 2013)

Keebs said:


> CHIIIEEEEEFFFFFFFF!!!!!!!!!





Jeff C. said:


> Howdy Mudro!!
> Moanin kracker.....
> Hey there, your sweetness!





Jeff C. said:


> Hello, T.P.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 26, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I've got 2 plates.  Grilled poke chop with green beans and peas , OR baked cheekun, fried squash and butter beans??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can't go wrong with either plate, in my opinion............
I never had to pay to play golf, was always a guest, but then too, I only played maybe 4 or 5 games, but enjoyed every one of them!


----------



## rydert (Jun 26, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> So you goin' to start playin' while you up there?  They have some really spiffy outfits to play in!



I don't need to play golf to wear a spiffy outfit......I've actually been asked to leave the beach twice because of my spiffy beach attire......


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 26, 2013)

Keebs said:


>



 I like the 'makin up' part!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 26, 2013)

rydert said:


> I don't need to play golf to wear a spiffy outfit......I've actually been asked to leave the beach twice because of my spiffy beach attire......





Jeff C. said:


> I like the 'makin up' part!



You so slick.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 26, 2013)

rydert said:


> I don't need to play golf to wear a spiffy outfit......I've actually been asked to leave the beach twice because of my spiffy beach attire......


 you DID git you a nanner sling like Quack, didn't you?


Jeff C. said:


> I like the 'makin up' part!





mrs. hornet22 said:


> You so slick.


 ain't he though?


----------



## Keebs (Jun 26, 2013)

I think Mud must be having connection troubles, anyone checked on him lately????


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jun 26, 2013)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 26, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I think Mud must be having connection troubles, anyone checked on him lately????


Mud is waiting on his crown.


Nitram4891 said:


>


Hand over da crown.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 26, 2013)

Should of gone fishin.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 26, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mud is waiting on his crown.
> 
> Hand over da crown.





Jeff C. said:


> Should of gone fishin.


 I thought you were gonna take a nap?


----------



## Keebs (Jun 26, 2013)

Nope, got a text, said his internet was acting up..............


----------



## Keebs (Jun 26, 2013)

I told him to   it, it good!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 26, 2013)

JEffff!!!!!!!!!!

Look what I found...............


----------



## Keebs (Jun 26, 2013)

ok, what happened??????


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jun 26, 2013)




----------



## Keebs (Jun 26, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


>


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 26, 2013)

Nitram be losing his touch


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 26, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I thought you were gonna take a nap?



I will if I keep sittin here.



Keebs said:


> JEffff!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Look what I found...............



OH.....was noddin off.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jun 26, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Nitram be losing his touch



Can't beat rapid fire.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 26, 2013)

supposedly have all my paperwork to get back in skool completed, nowjus wait till next week an see


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 26, 2013)

Hankus said:


> supposedly have all my paperwork to get back in skool completed, nowjus wait till next week an see


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 26, 2013)

Keebs said:


> JEffff!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Look what I found...............





Nitram4891 said:


>


I knew you was justa waitin. 


Hankus said:


> supposedly have all my paperwork to get back in skool completed, nowjus wait till next week an see


You go Hankus!


----------



## rydert (Jun 26, 2013)

Hankus said:


> supposedly have all my paperwork to get back in skool completed, nowjus wait till next week an see



Way to go Hankus!


----------



## rydert (Jun 26, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Nitram be losing his touch



I still believe that he can give Mud a run fo his money.....


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 26, 2013)

Hankus said:


> supposedly have all my paperwork to get back in skool completed, nowjus wait till next week an see



Good deal!!  It's neva too late to finish high school!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 26, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I will if I keep sittin here.
> OH.....was noddin off.





Nitram4891 said:


> Can't beat rapid fire.


 only way to get a word in edge-wise around you guys!


Hankus said:


> supposedly have all my paperwork to get back in skool completed, nowjus wait till next week an see


 Proud of ya, Beerkus! 


hdm03 said:


> Good deal!!  It's neva too late to finish high school!


 you hush, dat boy got more schoolin than you got in............. ohforgetaboutit!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 26, 2013)

Hankus said:


> supposedly have all my paperwork to get back in skool completed, nowjus wait till next week an see




Attaboy neph !!! 




hdm03 said:


> Good deal!!  It's neva too late to finish high school!





^^^ Made me


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 26, 2013)

Gotta crash foe a while


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 26, 2013)

rydert said:


> I don't need to play golf to wear a spiffy outfit......I've actually been asked to leave the beach twice because of my spiffy beach attire......



Guess they just aren't ready for you in Speedos down there. Did you wear them playing golf too?


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 26, 2013)

Night Jeff.


----------



## rydert (Jun 26, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Guess they just aren't ready for you in Speedos down there. Did you wear them playing golf too?



It weren't a speedo .....I borrowed Quack's nanner sling........it was a little small for me though...


----------



## Keebs (Jun 26, 2013)

rydert said:


> It weren't a speedo .....I borrowed Quack's nanner sling........it was a little small for me though...


 Hey now, I'm TRYING to eat lunch................. left ova wangs & tater tots.............


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jun 26, 2013)

rydert said:


> It weren't a speedo .....I borrowed Quack's nanner sling........it was a little small for me though...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 26, 2013)

rydert said:


> It weren't a speedo .....I borrowed Quack's nanner sling........it was a little small for me though...




   You can keep it, ya done skretched it all out. 





Keebs said:


> Hey now, I'm TRYING to eat lunch................. left ova wangs & tater tots.............





Went with the baked cheekun with hawt sauce, butterbeans and fried squish !!!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jun 26, 2013)

Smoked sausage, peppers, onions, and some rice.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 26, 2013)

Wonder what a Basil sandwich would taste like. My wife grew a bunch of that mess in MY garden.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 26, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You can keep it, ya done skretched it all out.
> 
> 
> Went with the baked cheekun with hawt sauce, butterbeans and fried squish !!!


I'll have fresh squash in a few more days!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 26, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I'll have fresh squash in a few more days!





I'm already 'bout squashed out, Dawn has cooked every way you can.


Look up her squash dressing recipe.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 26, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm already 'bout squashed out, Dawn has cooked every way you can.
> 
> 
> Look up her squash dressing recipe.


 I got it saved from last summer, I know I'll be making it again!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jun 26, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Wonder what a Basil sandwich would taste like. My wife grew a bunch of that mess in MY garden.



Put a few leaves on with the maters and mayo and if you want to get fancy throw on some fresh mozzarella.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 26, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I got it saved from last summer, I know I'll be making it again!





I wonder did Nic ever see those recipes, I know he's wrapped up in squash.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 26, 2013)

I need a nap


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 26, 2013)

Keebs said:


> only way to get a word in edge-wise around you guys!
> 
> Proud of ya, Beerkus!
> 
> you hush, dat boy got more schoolin than you got in............. ohforgetaboutit!



He said school not skool.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 26, 2013)

I'm sweepy . . .


----------



## Keebs (Jun 26, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> Put a few leaves on with the maters and mayo and if you want to get fancy throw on some fresh mozzarella.


even betta, leave off da bread & put THAT under the broiler!


Hooked On Quack said:


> I wonder did Nic ever see those recipes, I know he's wrapped up in squash.


FB him 'bout it, make sure he see's it!


mudracing101 said:


> I need a nap


 what'd ya have???


gobbleinwoods said:


> He said school not skool.


ooppsss, my bad.........


Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm sweepy . . .


 I thought you were "dopey" this week.........  now I gotta re-arrange everything!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jun 26, 2013)

Keebs said:


> even betta, leave off da bread & put THAT under the broiler!



Then add a little olive oil/balsamic after cooking.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 26, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> Then add a little olive oil/balsamic after cooking.


 oh my, yes!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 26, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I wonder did Nic ever see those recipes, I know he's wrapped up in squash.





I didn`t see em. Where they be?

I cooked up some the other evening that were right good. I cut up a bunch of bacon and threw it in a big skillet with a cut up onion and 5 jalapeno peppers cut in big pieces. Big spoonfull of hog lard, and fried it all thill the onion was clear, then piled a bunch of sliced up squash in there with all that and fried it till the squash was tender. Dadgum if that weren`t good. I`ve always cooked squash like that but it`s the first time I put jalapenos in there with em.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 26, 2013)

I'm steering clear of that other thread, not going down with that one.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 26, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> I didn`t see em. Where they be?
> 
> I cooked up some the other evening that were right good. I cut up a bunch of bacon and threw it in a big skillet with a cut up onion and 5 jalapeno peppers cut in big pieces. Big spoonfull of hog lard, and fried it all thill the onion was clear, then piled a bunch of sliced up squash in there with all that and fried it till the squash was tender. Dadgum if that weren`t good. I`ve always cooked squash like that but it`s the first time I put jalapenos in there with em.





Daaaaaang, that sounds GOOD !!!!

Do a search for squash recipes, by me.  One of them is squash dressing !!



I cut some BIG ole jalapenos in half last night, deseeded them, precooked some ground sausage, stuffed the penos with sausage, Vidalia onyun, cheese and crushed up bacon on top.  Baked at 350.  Can't remember how long . . .


----------



## Keebs (Jun 26, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> I didn`t see em. Where they be?
> 
> I cooked up some the other evening that were right good. I cut up a bunch of bacon and threw it in a big skillet with a cut up onion and 5 jalapeno peppers cut in big pieces. Big spoonfull of hog lard, and fried it all thill the onion was clear, then piled a bunch of sliced up squash in there with all that and fried it till the squash was tender. Dadgum if that weren`t good. I`ve always cooked squash like that but it`s the first time I put jalapenos in there with em.


man that sounds goooooood!!!


mudracing101 said:


> I'm steering clear of that other thread, not going down with that one.


 I.don't.blame.you.


Hooked On Quack said:


> Daaaaaang, that sounds GOOD !!!!
> 
> Do a search for squash recipes, by me.  One of them is squash dressing !!
> 
> ...


 ya'll are making me hongry!!!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 26, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Daaaaaang, that sounds GOOD !!!!
> 
> Do a search for squash recipes, by me.  One of them is squash dressing !!
> 
> ...





Thanks! Will do!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 26, 2013)

Bottom just fell out HARD for about 15 minutes.  Raining sideways.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 26, 2013)

Looks like it could rain any minute


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 26, 2013)

But the suns out too, hot and humid.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 26, 2013)

thanks yall 




clear and hot here


----------



## Hankus (Jun 26, 2013)

hey mud


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 26, 2013)

Hankus said:


> thanks yall
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're welcome


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 26, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Bottom just fell out HARD for about 15 minutes.  Raining sideways.



Mustnotrespondtothispost


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 26, 2013)

The clouds be gettin' dark on my side of town


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 26, 2013)

Hankus said:


> hey mud



Yes


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 26, 2013)

Daughter just sent me a pic ,the ducks are playing in a mudpuddle beside the pond.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jun 26, 2013)




----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 26, 2013)

Hmmmmm


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 26, 2013)

no rain yet


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 26, 2013)

ugh.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 26, 2013)

Some body was waitn , patiently waiting.


----------



## T.P. (Jun 26, 2013)

That's funny right there, I don't care who you are.


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 26, 2013)

T.P. said:


> That's funny right there, I don't care who you are.



I don't get it.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jun 26, 2013)

No rain yet over here by the castle.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 26, 2013)

Hankus , where'd ya go.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 26, 2013)

good mud


----------



## T.P. (Jun 26, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> I don't get it.



Me neither!


----------



## Hankus (Jun 26, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Hankus , where'd ya go.



rain check


----------



## T.P. (Jun 26, 2013)

Hmmmm...


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 26, 2013)

Hankus said:


> rain check



You hittin the bottle before 5 again??


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 26, 2013)

odd......


----------



## Keebs (Jun 26, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Some body was waitn , patiently waiting.


I noticed..............


Hankus said:


> rain check


----------



## Hankus (Jun 26, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Hmmmm...



seth 



mudracing101 said:


> You hittin the bottle before 5 again??



not today


----------



## Keebs (Jun 26, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> You hittin the bottle before 5 again??


 He ain't been hittin bottles in a long time, the judge talked to him real stern like the last time.................. 
hey, didja chk yur email?


----------



## Hankus (Jun 26, 2013)

Keebs said:


> He ain't been hittin bottles in a long time, the judge talked to him real stern like the last time..................
> hey, didja chk yur email?



yeah, he converted me to cans


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 26, 2013)

Keebs said:


> He ain't been hittin bottles in a long time, the judge talked to him real stern like the last time..................
> hey, didja chk yur email?


no, going now



Hankus said:


> yeah, he converted me to cans


Good Doc


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 26, 2013)

Keebs said:


> He ain't been hittin bottles in a long time, the judge talked to him real stern like the last time..................
> hey, didja chk yur email?



I said pm them , not email them


----------



## Keebs (Jun 26, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> I said pm them , not email them


 make up my mind.......... sheesh, never satisfied!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 26, 2013)

This one's 'bout gone . . .


----------



## rydert (Jun 26, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Hmmmmm



Mud is da man.....


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 26, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> This one's 'bout gone . . .



Sho was a good one........   Yeah me!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 26, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Sho was a good one........   Yeah me!






You did good lil fella !!!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jun 26, 2013)




----------



## Keebs (Jun 26, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


>


 you gonna get a headache doin that........


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 26, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Sho was a good one........   Yeah me!


Was,,, still is


Nitram4891 said:


>



You the Kang


----------



## stringmusic (Jun 26, 2013)

lock'er down


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 26, 2013)

Still got 70 post ya bunch of idjits


----------



## mattech (Jun 26, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> lock'er down



To early, your always premature.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 26, 2013)

3 mo hours to go !!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 26, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Still got 70 post ya bunch of idjits





Hooked On Quack said:


> 3 mo hours to go !!



It might take that long.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 26, 2013)

Ya'll seeing these Tynon adds on the side, some kind of video game i guess?????


----------



## Keebs (Jun 26, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Ya'll seeing these Tynon adds on the side, some kind of video game i guess?????


 no ads what so eva here!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 26, 2013)

Keebs said:


> no ads what so eva here!



 Well youre missing it, Makes me want to play video games


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 26, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Ya'll seeing these Tynon adds on the side, some kind of video game i guess?????





  nomnomnomnom


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jun 26, 2013)

Mud, I'm getting the same ads....must be all the king talk.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 26, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Well youre missing it, Makes me want to play video games





Hooked On Quack said:


> nomnomnomnom





Nitram4891 said:


> Mud, I'm getting the same ads....must be all the king talk.


seeing as how they affect YOU 3, I'm glad I ain't seein them!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 26, 2013)

Keebs said:


> seeing as how they affect YOU 3, I'm glad I ain't seein them!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 26, 2013)

I might learn to like online video games.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 26, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I might learn to like online video games.


 not you too??????????


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 26, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> nomnomnomnom


You got that right.


Nitram4891 said:


> Mud, I'm getting the same ads....must be all the king talk.


I didnt think of that, you're right, every so often if they go away i'm just gonna say .... KING


Keebs said:


> seeing as how they affect YOU 3, I'm glad I ain't seein them!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 26, 2013)




----------



## Da Possum (Jun 26, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Well youre missing it, Makes me want to play video games





Hooked On Quack said:


> nomnomnomnom



I now have this sudden urge to become a gamer


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 26, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> I now have this sudden urge to become a gamer



Or create a hero


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 26, 2013)

I see everyone is here


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 26, 2013)

Last chance for this thread


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 26, 2013)

Jeffro is here


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 26, 2013)

I see Nitram


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 26, 2013)

KIng


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jun 26, 2013)




----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 26, 2013)

Sorry , got carried away.


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 26, 2013)

what?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 26, 2013)

Ahhh....mo betta! 

What I miss?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 26, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Ahhh....mo betta!
> 
> What I miss?



Alot


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jun 26, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Sorry , got carried away.



I see you employed the Keebs method.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 26, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Ahhh....mo betta!
> 
> What I miss?





Getcha a nap Chief ??


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 26, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> I see you employed the Keebs method.



Yeah, last chance.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 26, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Getcha a nap Chief ??



Got a good one......


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jun 26, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Yeah, last chance.



As long as nobody deletes any more posts....


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 26, 2013)

What other thread was y'all talkin bout?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 26, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> As long as nobody deletes any more posts....


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 26, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> What other thread was y'all talkin bout?



Ask Quack


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 26, 2013)

my hero building is gone now they ask if I want to start a Roman Orgy.   Decisions decisions.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 26, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> my hero building is gone now they ask if I want to start a Roman Orgy.   Decisions decisions.



You clicked on it


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 26, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> You clicked on it



Nope, went to check it for you and it came up Upack it or cheerios ads.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 26, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Nope, went to check it for you and it came up Upack it or cheerios ads.



Some body has had to try it


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 26, 2013)

Keebs you bout ready??


----------



## Keebs (Jun 26, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> I see you employed the Keebs method.


 he learns fast, that boy!


Jeff C. said:


> Got a good one......


 feel mo betta, huh?


Nitram4891 said:


> As long as nobody deletes any more posts....


who done that?


mudracing101 said:


> Keebs you bout ready??


 lets roll!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 26, 2013)

I should go fishin this afternoon.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 26, 2013)

Alright, later ya'll, lock her down!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 26, 2013)

Keebs said:


> he learns fast, that boy!
> 
> feel mo betta, huh?
> 
> ...



Wayyyyy mo betta!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 26, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> What other thread was y'all talkin bout?





mudracing101 said:


> Ask Quack





Do a search in the Campfire, it's 'bout kids smokin likker and other thangs . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 26, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Do a search in the Campfire, it's 'bout kids smokin likker and other thangs . . .



 What will they think of next?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 26, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> What will they think of next?





Read it and find out !!


----------



## Hankus (Jun 26, 2013)

gonna go track down a buzz


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 26, 2013)

Hankus said:


> gonna go track down a buzz



Not far behind ya bro !!


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 26, 2013)

Squeaked in


----------



## slip (Jun 26, 2013)

Whata day ... Got up early and caught a bird to NYC, did what I needed to do and couldn't get home...so ended up catching a ride to Savannah, Ga and then another from there to ATL ... Long day indeed, all that and home before dark.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 26, 2013)

slip said:


> Whata day ... Got up early and caught a bird to NYC, did what I needed to do and couldn't get home...so ended up catching a ride to Savannah, Ga and then another from there to ATL ... Long day indeed, all that and home before dark.



do huh


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 26, 2013)

who let nitram out of the sports forum? 

Anyway, got home at 3am and back to work at 0900. Just got back to the house and hope the beeper doesn't go off again. 
We head to panama city tomorrow and i cant wait!


----------



## slip (Jun 26, 2013)

Hankus said:


> do huh



I took a lot of plane rides today.

Savannah sho is purty to fly over...


----------



## Hankus (Jun 26, 2013)

Hankus said:


> gonna go track down a buzz



I'm dead behind it an closin in


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 26, 2013)

Evening Hank


----------



## Crickett (Jun 26, 2013)

Hankus said:


> gonna go track down a buzz





Hankus said:


> I'm dead behind it an closin in


----------



## kracker (Jun 26, 2013)

Hey y'all!

I caught mine, now I'm working......


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Jun 26, 2013)

Let's try this again, now that I'm not on my not-so-smart phone and on a real computer. How y'all doin' tonight?


----------



## slip (Jun 26, 2013)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Let's try this again, now that I'm not on my not-so-smart phone and on a real computer. How y'all doin' tonight?



Very well since I just discovered (or remembered?) that somebody baked cinnamon rolls.


Its been a while Belle! How have you been?


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Jun 26, 2013)

slip said:


> Very well since I just discovered (or remembered?) that somebody baked cinnamon rolls.
> 
> 
> Its been a while Belle! How have you been?



Been good. Just bustin' my bootay working all the time. But it's worth it. I hope. Tried my hand at some apple cinnamon bread pudding last night since you mentioned food...No recipe and I was winging it. It turned out alright. Flavor was good, but texture too custard-y. Guess I'll have to make it again...


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 26, 2013)

kracker said:


> Hey y'all!
> 
> I caught mine, now I'm working......



That was good Mr kracker.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jun 26, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> who let nitram out of the sports forum?



I'm the new Kang!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 26, 2013)

Just when i thought the coast was clear the beeper just went off. Y'all have a good night!


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 26, 2013)

Storms are on the way Robert.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 26, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Just when i thought the coast was clear the beeper just went off. Y'all have a good night!


Hope it is a short night for you Robert!!


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 26, 2013)

Evening Mr Ruttn


----------



## slip (Jun 26, 2013)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Been good. Just bustin' my bootay working all the time. But it's worth it. I hope. Tried my hand at some apple cinnamon bread pudding last night since you mentioned food...No recipe and I was winging it. It turned out alright. Flavor was good, but texture too custard-y. Guess I'll have to make it again...



Good to hear you're doing good.
That sounds good ... Its berry season so all kinds of things are getting baked around here ... Imma fat boy at heart, but the heat and work just don't let it happen I guess.


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Jun 26, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Hope it is a short night for you Robert!!



Evening, Rutt!



slip said:


> Good to hear you're doing good.
> That sounds good ... Its berry season so all kinds of things are getting baked around here ... Imma fat boy at heart, but the heat and work just don't let it happen I guess.



Whatever I bake doesn't last long in this house, but I try to keep something sweet on hand for the household. I don't think it's possible for me to be fat. I chase after 17 5-year-olds every day.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 26, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Evening Mr Ruttn


Good evening Mr. Charlie!!..........Hope life is treating you well up there in the Bluegrass State!!



GeorgiaBelle said:


> Evening, Rutt!


Good evening Miss Belle!!.........Good to see you back around these parts!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 26, 2013)

Miss Belle how about you start the next one so I can shut this one down??


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Jun 26, 2013)

Done!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 26, 2013)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Done!


Thanks Darlin!!


----------

